# Anderson Ranch waiting



## Jessica84

I’ve been so busy trying to get things ready for kids I almost missed the fun part, making my hearing waiting thread! It’s been a year, between being so busy, homeschooling my daughter and working at the time I really don’t have real solid due dates on my girls, so who wants to go crazy waiting for them to kid with me?! All I can tell you is they are due sometime now to February 23 with I think most due December 27 since that seemed like the day everyone went into heat but I might have missed some before then.
So first up are the studs in my girls life’s. This is Lamar my main guy. This is his third year I have used him 








And this is my home grown boy Titan. I used him on a handful of does last year but this year he got a good amount of ladies so I’m very excited to see what he really does (excuse the picture I didn’t seem to have a recent one so took a some what decent shot of a video of the two boys duking it out)








I also don’t have recent maternity pictures of them but here they were back in October when I ultrasounded them. I’ll work on that as I get a chance  but here they are:








Sally bred to Titan 3 kids








Domino bred to Titan 2+








Carmella bred to Lamar 2+








Star fire bred to Titan 2-3 








Cinderella bred to Lamar 2+








Black out bred to Titan 1+








Jackie (Lamar’s daughter) bred to Titan 1+








Keeper bred to Lamar 2+


----------



## Jessica84

Citori bred to Lamar 2+








Barbie bred to Titan 1+








Godiva (Titans 1/2 sister) bred to Lamar 1+








Honey (old picture!) bred to Lamar 2+ and this will be the first time she kids with me








Bambi bred to Lamar 1-2 








Jule bred to Titan 3+








Bella bred to Lamar 2+








Siren, pretty sure she will be going soon! Bred to Titan 2








Tempest first timer I purchased the beginning of the year bred to Titan 3








Bootsie, old picture, bred to Lamar, 3 (we are hoping for doelings because she will be retired after this kidding)


----------



## Jessica84

Missy bred to Lamar 1+








First timer lil Bit (Lamar’s daughter) bred to Titan 1+








First timer scarlet bred to Lamar 2








Dakota bred to Lamar 2








Jasmine bred to Titan, she is just simply bred since the ultrasound died on me lol








And puzzle. She’s a odd duck. I couldn’t find any kids in her last year and she kidded twins and I couldn’t find anything this year either. She is either bred to lamar or she might be bred to my new buck and due in March. I’m thinking lamar by the looks of her though. 
So now to sit and wait lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh Jessica, you're goats (and pictures) always amaze me!! 🤩 I hope all of your girls have a smooth delivery to healthy kids! Looking forward to seeing all the awesome babies you'll have soon! 🥰


----------



## Jubillee

I just love your gorgeous herd!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

All your goats are lovely! Looking forward to pictures of your cute kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco

They are all so beautiful 🤩 hopefully everyone has smooth kiddings!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Beautiful herd and will be waiting to see the pictures of the many, soon to be born kids as they arrive. Off topic, I really like the name Puzzle, it suits the doe very well.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! I’m really looking forward to seeing them too! And yes Dandy Hill Farms nice easy kidding most of all (fingers crossed!) 
NigerianNewbie I was pretty proud of her name too lol her registered name is her tattoos and I was not calling her letters and numbers lol so forced to come up with a name lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Everybody looks great! Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh gosh I love Lamar! The girls look great! Happy kiddings!!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Just beautiful!! You will have your hands full soon! I admire you and your gorgeous herd! 😻


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow, stunning girls and boys! Your gonna have your hands full! Happy kiddings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well, Those good lookin Bucks and classy ladies will show us how gorgeous goats are! Im excited for you, and Ill be right there with you, starting Jan 2nd! Cant wait to see the spots and color combos you girls always do so well at! Praying for easy kiddings & Healthy Kidds! Get that Camera Ready! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

All looking great 😊


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys and thank you Lil Boogie! I do like the guy and your complement came at the perfect time! I had someone contact me wanting a buck. I have two younger bucks as well so offered Lamar up. He didn’t like him because he wasn’t flashy. But that’s ok, I’m not sad to keep him another year.
Moers the first thing on my to do list tomorrow is find my camera charger


----------



## Chanceosunshine

They're all so beautiful! They have amazing colors! But Lamar, what a brute, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you chanceosunshine!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my, the girls are looking great! I don’t envy your kidding schedule but at least you’ll have a huge crop of gorgeous kids again this year. Makes me tired just thinking about it.
If I wasn’t so attached to my little guys I’d think of getting boers lol


----------



## billiejw89

I always look forward to your kidding thread. I love your goats!! Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t envy myself either lol that dang dreaming about goats thread jinxed me lol last night I had a dream literally every doe went into labor at once. Savanna just kept bringing me another doe to help deliver kids and by the time we got them all done all the does were sharing kids and I couldn’t remember what each doe had. I just stood there looking saying “I’m going to have to DNA test all these kids” lol that was enough to tone down the excitement of kids to come lol 
Thank you for the kind words billiejw89


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh dear! More of a nightmare than a dream!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol defiantly a nightmare! 
Tomorrow we get snow! About 10”. I don’t live in a place that gets snow often, if we do it either doesn’t stay long. Siren is so loose in the back end. I told her she better not think about it for the next 10 days. But she hates me so I’m sure she won’t listen 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84

Went and got a few pictures since it wasn’t raining or snowing! Not with my good camera so please forgive the quality  first Siren, the brat I have been watching. She is taking this doe code thing seriously! She keeps on the outskirts of everyone, jabbers a lot and yawns. We have been doing this for days now so I think she’s just being a dramatic first timer








She hates me and won’t let me get my hands on her to check ligs so it will be a fun wait
Next are some beached whales Rosie and Carmella















Jule I think she will be after Siren















Honey















Tempest








Star Fire








Missy








And that’s all for now I have to get back to work


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I really like Jewels pattern. She is so pretty. 💕All your girls are.💝😬 She & Gypsy have always been my favorite.🤫 Dont you tell the other girls. They are all amazing!
.


----------



## Rancho Draco

What beautiful whales you have! I seriously love all the colors in your herd. I think Starfire might be my favorite


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Those are some wide loads, there! All your girls are looking good.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys. They are enjoying the sun today.
Moers Jule is Cali gals half sister. And yes Gypsy is my favorite too. Looks and personality, too bad she just doesn’t like having babies lol but she will never leave. I think if I culled her it would crush me enough I wouldn’t do goats any more. So the worthless girl earns her keep by keeping me happy 
Rancho Draco Star Fire is very pretty but a terrible personality. I don’t know what her deal is since she was my sons show doe when she was a doeling but she has just turned so rotten the last few years. Not mean or anything just doesn’t want to be touched and looks for any kind of trouble. She keeps giving me very nice kids though so that so far has out weighed my frustration with her. 
CedarWinds Farm Honey is the one that has me the most nervous. She doesn’t have much of a udder yet so not super close but she just get more huge every day. I’m afraid she’s going to give me a small herd when she kids


----------



## Rancho Draco

Jessica84 said:


> Rancho Draco Star Fire is very pretty but a terrible personality. I don’t know what her deal is since she was my sons show doe when she was a doeling but she has just turned so rotten the last few years. Not mean or anything just doesn’t want to be touched and looks for any kind of trouble. She keeps giving me very nice kids though so that so far has out weighed my frustration with her.


I figured she probably was a jerk. The pretty ones always are😆


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Jessica84

Rancho Draco said:


> I figured she probably was a jerk. The pretty ones always are


Isn’t that the truth!!! It never fails lol


----------



## Goatastic43

Wowowowowow!!! Rosie & Carmella are huuuuge!!! Bless their hearts! How many do you think they’ll have?


----------



## Jessica84

Well I was late to the game when I ultrasounded them. Usually 40-45 days is perfect for getting a accurate count. I did them at 60+ so not super easy to find all the kids and be able to tell one from another but I counted 1 for Rosie and 2 for Carmella. I thought Rosie would have 3 last year (didn’t ultrasound just looking at her) and she gave me a single lol actually Carmella did too! I remember going fishing for more with her because I couldn’t believe she only had 1 lol so we shall see


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow! If she has a single that must a big kid!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol she was full of guts and lard lol we are going to see what happens this year though. 
So star Fire and Jules udder have doubled in size today so they are on my soft watch list now too. I don’t think they are super super close though. 
Got attacked by a bull yesterday and bumped my head and hurt my knee and was told to stay off my feet for two weeks lol yeah that’s not happening lol so I’m sure that is giving them some ideas to bless me with kids soon…….dang goats!


----------



## Jubillee

Oooohhhhh babies soon!!! 

Beached whales....LOL....that's what they always look like hahaha. But they are pretty whales!


----------



## Ashlynn

Wow those are some big beached whale goats


----------



## MadHouse

Ouch! I hope your head and knee is better when the first girls kid! You be careful around those bulls!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I always feel for them this late along. I know how miserable I was with 1 baby at
The end, I can’t imagine multiples lol and those two better have multiple 
MadHouse thank you! It was my fault, kinda, I thought I was safe on a rock pile but I didn’t know he had been taking notes of the goat’s climbing on rocks. I underestimated how fast he could get to me. He won yesterday but his days are numbered. He will either be sold direct or we are eating him (please direct I don’t want to eat a 5 year old bull lol)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ouch! I’m so sorry you got hurt so close to kidding...no fun! 🤕
Five year old bull doesn’t sound wonderful for dinner ...but the revenge would be sweet knocking him off his feet lol.😉🤠🥴🐂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You take it easy. Your allowed to do.kidding...ONLY! 🥰🙃😘 Wrap that knee, ice it and your head! Please be safe.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Glad you are ok!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, that is awful, hope you mend quickly. You have to be in a lot of pain.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys. It’s really not as bad as it could be, well especially since the first thought I had was “I’m going to die” lol 
Goofygoat at the time I said words to my dad. If it wasn’t getting dark I probably would have went home and got the gun I was so dang mad. I think it’s still going to end that way, he’s a very angry guy right now 
Everyone is being good this morning and no one is close enough to do all night checks just yet. I will never not have due dates again though!


----------



## Jessica84

Well if of these girls got bred before I saw most come into heat I know when they will be kidding! Then again we have over a inch expected for the 25th and 26th and that’s as far as it’s showing on my 10 day forecast! Who knows what the 27th on will be


----------



## Sfgwife

I love your goatees! The dapples are always so pretty but is it bad of my to LOVE the traditionals? Even in the mini nubians (what i love and have here) i always like lookin at all of the crazy moonspots but the “plain janes” are my absolute favs. I think it because the eyes get so tired quickly lookin at all of the spots, dots and wavy lines.


----------



## Sfgwife

I always love seeing how wide rosie is this go round. Lol! How many has she got in there this year? eesh! Iirc last year was a big singlet and she was this huge then too.. Poor girl.


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Lol she was full of guts and lard lol we are going to see what happens this year though.
> So star Fire and Jules udder have doubled in size today so they are on my soft watch list now too. I don’t think they are super super close though.
> Got attacked by a bull yesterday and bumped my head and hurt my knee and was told to stay off my feet for two weeks lol yeah that’s not happening lol so I’m sure that is giving them some ideas to bless me with kids soon…….dang goats!



Is the bull still alive?


----------



## Jessica84

Nope nothing wrong with that at all! To be honest I love my solid colored girls. The bad thing about spots though is sometimes if a spot is in a certain place it can make their structure look odd. Same with traditions with long capes. 
At the moment he is alive. Dad thinks he can get his crazy roper friends to come get him. They are crazy and find fun it this kind of crap. But what his issue is is our freezers are already full with good young steer meat and some goat and he doesn’t want to just kill him. I on the other hand say kill him, put what we can in the freezer for the dogs and give the rest away. We will see who gets their way though.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I love the fact that there's an ad for cozy slippers beneath that weather forecast. The internet knows what you need!
I'm the same way with the flashy goats. Sometimes, the spots aren't really placed well and the goats just end up looking weird. I like my roans. They pretty much always look good (at least so far).


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Nope nothing wrong with that at all! To be honest I love my solid colored girls. The bad thing about spots though is sometimes if a spot is in a certain place it can make their structure look odd. Same with traditions with long capes.
> At the moment he is alive. Dad thinks he can get his crazy roper friends to come get him. They are crazy and find fun it this kind of crap. But what his issue is is our freezers are already full with good young steer meat and some goat and he doesn’t want to just kill him. I on the other hand say kill him, put what we can in the freezer for the dogs and give the rest away. We will see who gets their way though.



My Bee jad a spot right in the middle of jer topline. Made it look lile she has a sway in there when she did not. Why not cull the jerkface and sell him as burger. Birger should go quick. .


----------



## Lil Boogie

Sorry you got hurt!! I would say stay off them feet but I know what I'd do if I were you and I had does close to kidding lol..... I'd do the same thing you WILL do LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you guys. It’s really not as bad as it could be, well especially since the first thought I had was “I’m going to die” lol
> Goofygoat at the time I said words to my dad. If it wasn’t getting dark I probably would have went home and got the gun I was so dang mad. I think it’s still going to end that way, he’s a very angry guy right now
> Everyone is being good this morning and no one is close enough to do all night checks just yet. I will never not have due dates again though!


Oh I hate not having due dates! I'm happy I do hand breeding lol...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Bull burger,🤠🤗
Yep! That should be the ticket. 
You can always process him and give him to charity for a tax write off. It’s towards the end of the year and young steer is SO much better than old bull.

I hope you’re resting up for kidding, take care of your knee, I know you have tons of things that need done and you’ll try to power through but I know first hand sometimes you just have to give in and heal so you’re not damaging it so bad it’s never right Again. 

Enjoy your revenge 😉. 🐂=🍔🥩🍖


----------



## Jubillee

I like the plain girls too! Spotted are fun but I feel like plain ones seem elegant. (Not that spotted cant be elegant). My favorites though are black and tan!

Ugh on that bull! I'd say the same...grind him up and give him away. He will just get older and brattier.


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh my niece picked out a wether a few years back from me which she worked off. Anyways I didn’t even think anything of it when she picked him but he was black with a large tan spot on the side that came up on his back just a little. Helping her along while I was right over the top of him he always looked fine. When she showed him and I was a good distance away looking at him that spot made him look so terrible! I felt so bad about it but we learned the hard way to watch for that. 
I have great respect for those that hand breed. I considered it once and had a instant play of a total rodeo of chasing down does to put them in and threw that idea away real fast lol most of my does are not in your face nice and my set up is a pain for doing that. They don’t share a fence line so it would be chase the does down to catch, drag them to the gate, then way down the fence line to another gate, then back the other way threw another then over to the back lol. But I probably wouldn’t have anyone bred if I did that. This working screwed me, which was actually just letting my friend hire me because she was short staffed. I won’t be doing that again! 
I’m staying off the knee as much as I can. Today we have to clean out the wood shavings to get ready for this never ending storm but I have teenagers now and once they get over their grumbling and me threatening (lol) they are good helpers actually they don’t grumble too much. 
We can’t do the donating thing which is a great idea! With our stupid laws. If he gets butchered here it’s going to have to be by us. All the butcher shops are 9 months out and we can’t legally even give meat away without it being USDA done. Absolutely stupid I know! Welcome to California! Where we would rather people starve then take a chance someone would get sick. But I’m not going to get on that topic too much and raise my blood pressure.


----------



## Jessica84

For once I actually had my phone with me when I went to push everyone up front for the night so got a few cruddy pictures lol








Barbie








Missys behind, then Godiva and Bambi 








Sally








Star Fire. She went from no udder to half full and seems to be hanging onto half full lol 








Carmella








And I’ll be kidding in 4-7 days!!!! I HATE the snow, like I don’t even like looking at it so I know that’s when they are going to kid. I live in a place that might get a little dusting that usually doent even stick so this is down right disgusting to me!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Exciting! Well, the does, not the snow.


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck with the kidding and weather!
They are looking so big!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Ohh exciting!!!😍😍😍. Can't wait to see babies as from your beautiful girls!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww all your Beautiful ladies! Im always ready to see those pics of the wee ones you get! Always colorful & healthy! Good Job!


----------



## Jessica84

Well I can tell you I sure can wait now  I’ve been pretty lucky the last few years and they have for the most part kidded during decent weather. But I do think I have a good wait for most of them. That Siren, I just give up on her and only look at her out of the corner of my eye. That girl is a little stinker. But I have a bunch that just have nice little udders. But we will see what this stupid storm has them doing


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ugh, those laws are ridiculous! Too bad. Well, if you gotta eat him... Do y’all can meat? It’s really easy in a pressure canner. Chop him into chunks, throw the meat in canning jars, put the lids on (finger tip tight) place in canner bring up to pressure and let it go ...(90 min for pint 120 min for quart) turn stove off let pressure drop to 0 remove and leave alone over night..wash jar then store in pantry. Easy peasy....it takes old meat and makes it tender and yummy! Hungry for beef stew but no time? Throw veggies in beef stock then add in a jar of meat season get it hot...dinner done... I’ve processed 300lbs in a day ....canned meat is tender and delicious! Just an idea.
Oh my, just a couple more days! I’m really looking forward to seeing pictures.. I hope the weather is not as bad as they’re calling for for your sake. Nothing’s worse than a cold stiff knee during kidding...trust me. 
Time to get out the flask of brandy and thermos of cocoa....☺🥴🥶


----------



## Jubillee

I agree, canned meat comes out great! Thwts an option!

Ahhhhh so close!! I'm ready to see colorful gorgeous babies!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you for that! I always wondered how to can meat. So do you know how to can raw milk too  I need to figure that out for when the Jersey has her calf.
We actually have a plan! A friend of ours has a tranquilizer gun so when this storm passes he’s going to tranq him and we are going to drag him in. We had also given the guy he’s out on a heads up and he’s going to start feeding his cows in the corral and hope he joins in with his cows and we can just load him. Doubtful since he seems to not care about being with cows. If he did he wouldn’t have left since he was the only bull in that field and had NO reason to leave! It’s a new to us field and hasn’t had anything on it for over a year so there’s a ton of feed. Absolutely no need for him to have left other then to be a jerk.


----------



## toth boer goats

They look really good.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you toth!


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## Jessica84

Black out had a little buck kid








And poor Honey had 2 DOA kids. It was very weird. The first kids cord only had about 2” and then part of the placenta and cotyledons were attached. So I’m thinking the kid just had a short cord and it ended up being detached and caused her to go into labor. Honey is so upset and keeps talking to black outs baby so if someone else hurry’s up and has more then 1 kid I’ll see if she will take the other.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poor honey! I’m so sorry that happened😭
Blackouts boy is quite handsome and has great coloring so that’s great.
praying for someone to have trips so honey has someone to look after.


----------



## K.B.

Jessica84 said:


> Black out had a little buck kid
> View attachment 218314
> 
> And poor Honey had 2 DOA kids. It was very weird. The first kids cord only had about 2” and then part of the placenta and cotyledons were attached. So I’m thinking the kid just had a short cord and it ended up being detached and caused her to go into labor. Honey is so upset and keeps talking to black outs baby so if someone else hurry’s up and has more then 1 kid I’ll see if she will take the other.


Poor honey!


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t think anyone is going to do anything today. She is laying by black outs stall talking to her baby. Poor girl I think if they just had a few more days they would have been ok, well maybe not the first one but probably the second one would have. He seemed to have a nice long normal looking cord


----------



## Chanceosunshine

I’m so sorry. Poor sweet Honey.


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe poor Honey! I hope you can get her a kid. Snowflake did that when she aborted hers, and adopted me for her new one. I got a lot of licks. It was so sad to see her like that.

Blackout buckling is adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on you first kid! He is so handsome!

So sorry to hear Honey’s kids were DOA. I hope you plan for her works out.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! He sure is a cute little chunk. When this stupid never ending storm passes I’ll get better pictures of him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes a precious buckling! Im so sorry for the 2 you lost. I hope you have healthy triplets tommorrow so honey can have a wee one to love on.


----------



## Jessica84

Dominos 1am doeling. This little girl is a healthy spitfire of a thing. She came out, I got a rag and just cleaned her nose and mouth off and she was yelling and nursing the air looking for a teat. I guess if I’m going to have night time kids super healthy ones make it worth it lol
And STILL waiting on Siren 🤣 boy is this FF fooling me!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, beautiful little girl congrats! Hopefully siren will pop soon with trips so there’s one for honey!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congrats on the kids! Sorry about Honey's kids


----------



## FizzyGoats

Beautiful buckling and beautiful doeling! At least if she kept you up to be born, she was healthy and spunky. 

I’m sorry about Honey. Is she getting any better or still pretty depressed?


----------



## K.B.

Awwe cutie


----------



## Jubillee

Poor Honey, thats devastating. 

Beautiful buckling and look at that doeling! Shes so precious!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im thrilled this little doeling is up & going! Shes a doll. Hows Honey? Anyone else ready to.give us more adorable wee ones?


----------



## Jessica84

She was defiantly worth the lack of sleep last night lol
Honey is doing good. Dropped her placenta and only cries when she sees me now. Domino had this kid 6’ from her and I was worried she might cause a problem trying to take it but she showed no interest in the situation or the kid so I think she is excepting it and moving on. 
I have 3 more that are very very close, well 4 if you count siren which I think is just taking her pregnancy. But they seem to be playing games with me. These 3 didn’t look super ready and ended up kidding and the ones that I’m watching like a hawk are doing nothing lol but with the rain they are all indoors at night so it’s easy to check everyone during my checks


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thank god for kidding cams 😁😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well I know you are out there staying with your girls! They are so lucky to have you watching over their kidding. I do hope this weather gives you and them a break!


----------



## K.B.

GoofyGoat said:


> Thank god for kidding cams


I love love love mine !!!


----------



## BarnOwl

Congratulations, on the new babies! Can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats on the beautiful kids. 

But so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Jessica84

I have kinda a love hate relationship with my cameras. It never seems to face the backside like I need it to and the ones I have it seems to be a few seconds off so I don’t fully trust them. It’s good for things like that goat standing off by herself so I need to check it out in person though. But when they are in the house at night they are all just every place. It’s roomy but not so roomy that everyone has 10’ between everyone so no one is really by themselves. 
Gosh this weather! I hope it lets up too! Everything is so muddy and gross outside. I keep putting shavings down but I really need about 5 days of no rain to get the tractor in and clean everything. We got one day of 1.5 inches but it’s been 2-3 inches most days. We have been in a drought for so long this just seems so unreal to me lol we might have a few days of heavy rain but nothing like this for days on end.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Ugh, those laws are ridiculous! Too bad. Well, if you gotta eat him... Do y’all can meat? It’s really easy in a pressure canner. Chop him into chunks, throw the meat in canning jars, put the lids on (finger tip tight) place in canner bring up to pressure and let it go ...(90 min for pint 120 min for quart) turn stove off let pressure drop to 0 remove and leave alone over night..wash jar then store in pantry. Easy peasy....it takes old meat and makes it tender and yummy! Hungry for beef stew but no time? Throw veggies in beef stock then add in a jar of meat season get it hot...dinner done... I’ve processed 300lbs in a day ....canned meat is tender and delicious! Just an idea.
> Oh my, just a couple more days! I’m really looking forward to seeing pictures.. I hope the weather is not as bad as they’re calling for for your sake. Nothing’s worse than a cold stiff knee during kidding...trust me.
> Time to get out the flask of brandy and thermos of cocoa....☺🥴🥶



I need look up how to do cooked beef canned. We have a lot of prime rib left from christmas dinner and the guys are done eating it. A friend also brings us a whole pork shoulder every year. It is only half gone and the guys are done with it too. I was just going to take it all of the bone and vacuum seal it in bags for soups later. But freezer space is low since we just cow a cow back from the processor and they are processing hogs next month here. Canning would be great!


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> She was defiantly worth the lack of sleep last night lol
> Honey is doing good. Dropped her placenta and only cries when she sees me now. Domino had this kid 6’ from her and I was worried she might cause a problem trying to take it but she showed no interest in the situation or the kid so I think she is excepting it and moving on.
> I have 3 more that are very very close, well 4 if you count siren which I think is just taking her pregnancy. But they seem to be playing games with me. These 3 didn’t look super ready and ended up kidding and the ones that I’m watching like a hawk are doing nothing lol but with the rain they are all indoors at night so it’s easy to check everyone during my checks



Beautiful kids and i am sorry Honey had a bad experience! Maybe she will still adopt a kid if she smells a fresh one even though she seems to be doing better for you.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> I need look up how to do cooked beef canned. We have a lot of prime rib left from christmas dinner and the guys are done eating it. A friend also brings us a whole pork shoulder every year. It is only half gone and the guys are done with it too. I was just going to take it all of the bone and vacuum seal it in bags for soups later. But freezer space is low since we just cow a cow back from the processor and they are processing hogs next month here. Canning would be great!


As long as you can it for the proper times it’s great! It’s easy! My favorite is taking a cheap roast cutting into 1 inch chunks throwing them in jars and putting in the canner. When you want stroganoff it takes minutes instead of hours. I’ll find a good video and post it.


----------



## Jessica84

Hmmmm I have my grandmas pressure cooker. I might have to try this. 
Since your so handy goofygoat what about canning raw milk? I tried to look into
That a few years ago and all I could find was don’t can milk at all or only can store bought milk. Know anything about canning milk? My jersey should be having a calf next month and the freezer is oh so full of meat. I really don’t want to throw any of the milk away and am hoping I don’t have to buy another freezer


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Hmmmm I have my grandmas pressure cooker. I might have to try this.
> Since your so handy goofygoat what about canning raw milk? I tried to look into
> That a few years ago and all I could find was don’t can milk at all or only can store bought milk. Know anything about canning milk? My jersey should be having a calf next month and the freezer is oh so full of meat. I really don’t want to throw any of the milk away and am hoping I don’t have to buy another freezer


I’ve never done it, I’m sorry to say. I think I have the directions on how to do it somewhere....I’ll try to dig it up for you. I’ve only canned things like meat, veggies, pickled stuff, jams, jellies and fish and cheese.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh it’s ok you don’t have to out of your way to find it  another freezer might be more ideal anyways, i just like the idea of canned more


----------



## GoofyGoat

Here you go. My friend who cans everything recommended this though you have to watch it on YouTube.


----------



## Lil Boogie

It says video unavailable🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔
@GoofyGoat


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lil Boogie said:


> It says video unavailable🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔
> @GoofyGoat


click on the watch on YouTube line that’s underlined and it takes you right there.
If you still have trouble, go to YouTube and search for “out the back door canning milk” and you’ll get it. She’s got a lot of great videos.


----------



## Jessica84

That’s for store bought milk but I’m going to send her a message or reply (not a huge YouTube person) and see what she thinks about raw. I just worry about any bacteria in the milk causing it to go bad and I don’t know it’s bad and I feed it to one of the babies. I may have to just pasteurize it first. I tried that for the first time a few years ago and it was not as complex as I thought it would be. Or I wonder since canning also cooks meat as it’s doing it’s thing it in a way it pasteurizes milk too. Maybe I’m just making it more complex then it really is lol the only thing I’ve ever canned was tomatoes and that was years ago lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

GoofyGoat said:


> click on the watch on YouTube line that’s underlined and it takes you right there.
> If you still have trouble, go to YouTube and search for “out the back door canning milk” and you’ll get it. She’s got a lot of great videos.


Ohh okay thanks!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> That’s for store bought milk but I’m going to send her a message or reply (not a huge YouTube person) and see what she thinks about raw. I just worry about any bacteria in the milk causing it to go bad and I don’t know it’s bad and I feed it to one of the babies. I may have to just pasteurize it first. I tried that for the first time a few years ago and it was not as complex as I thought it would be. Or I wonder since canning also cooks meat as it’s doing it’s thing it in a way it pasteurizes milk too. Maybe I’m just making it more complex then it really is lol the only thing I’ve ever canned was tomatoes and that was years ago lol


Sorry, it’s just what she recommended...😩 I didn’t watch this one but I’ve seen others and she’s good.
meats and stuff I can help no problem....I know I have it somewhere, I’ll look soon for you.


----------



## Jessica84

No you were great!!! And thank you so much for taking the time and finding that for me! It gave me a good spot to try and find someone with some answers  I really do appreciate it. Sorry Bambi was in labor so I was rushing my reply, I should have told you thank you in my last reply. 
But Bambi had a stupid doeling, and I mean that thing is stupid lol I had to walk away and take a 5 minute mental break from trying to get her to latch on. Looks like just the one. I bounced her and didn’t feel anything. These singles are getting old! I wish my triplets went first so I could graft on, but guess it’s not in the cards for this year. I’ll get pictures as soon as I defrost and go back out there


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on the doeling (I hope she found the teat now).
At least she was alive and healthy, that is a lot to celebrate in my books!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> No you were great!!! And thank you so much for taking the time and finding that for me! It gave me a good spot to try and find someone with some answers  I really do appreciate it. Sorry Bambi was in labor so I was rushing my reply, I should have told you thank you in my last reply.
> But Bambi had a stupid doeling, and I mean that thing is stupid lol I had to walk away and take a 5 minute mental break from trying to get her to latch on. Looks like just the one. I bounced her and didn’t feel anything. These singles are getting old! I wish my triplets went first so I could graft on, but guess it’s not in the cards for this year. I’ll get pictures as soon as I defrost and go back out there


I DO recommend a shot of Brandy for you to help warm you up 😉🐐🐐
Yay for the doeling...Silly baby not wanting her drink, maybe you need a second shot of Brandy to show her how it’s done...LOL🤫😁😇

seriously though Congrats on the doeling, maybe the next girl to go will give you trip girls (fingers crossed)

Its absolutely my pleasure I wish I’d had been more helpful🥴🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84

You are absolutely correct MadHouse! That is overall the most important thing. Bambi is not my ideal perfect goat but she is a favorite so I’m very pleased with the outcome, even if I did have a mental break down trying to get her to latch on lol which she finally did lol 
Oh gosh goofygoat I can’t do that!! With as tired as I am I would crash! I made that mistake 2 nights ago, just one glass and keith had to wake me up because I was dead to the world and didn’t hear my 1am alarm going off lol I don’t have him for the next 4 days  
And here is the pretty frustration. Not a great picture. I dug threw the shavings to see if Bambi dropped her placenta and got a handful of it so it was a one handed shot lol


----------



## K.B.

Omg adorable


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, then have a hot cocoa and call it good till kiddings over 😉😁

Bambi did good! She’s a gorgeous chunk I love her markings especially the white half moon under her eye and the patch on her rump. Healthy and a doe...you scored 🤗🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well they say looks aren't everything and she definitely has the looks so...

All kidding (haha kidding) aside she is beautiful. Congrats on a healthy baby!


----------



## K.B.

So unique!


----------



## MadHouse

She is a beauty! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I just Love her dapples, and that banding shes got going on! Shes Adorable! I really like her. 💝💕💝💕


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh Rancho Draco that rings true with her lol she some how doesn’t understand heat means that bright light lol I’m gonna have to watch this one! But her tummy is full so there is hope for her 
Thank you guys though, I’m pretty proud of her, although I’m kinda loving dominos, as I chant I can’t keep them all!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I just Love her dapples, and that banding shes got going on! Shes Adorable! I really like her. 💝💕💝💕


Uh oh...I see a new playmate for Jessica’s other girls at your place...😉😁🐐🐐🤗🤪


----------



## Sfgwife

I did meat when we had a freezer die a few years ago. I just forget how since i dont do it often. I love the ball book of canning!


----------



## Jubillee

Oh my she is gorgeous!! Such an interesting pattern! Congrats! Sorry she's a bit of a dingbat LOL.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @GoofyGoat .thats a good idea🤯 !⚡After mine are all born...I just.might do that! Shes a cutey!!!💕💕💕And I already have a few Dingbats...she would fit right in!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @GoofyGoat .thats a good idea🤯 !⚡After mine are all born...I just.might do that! Shes a cutey!!!💕💕💕And I already have a few Dingbats...she would fit right in!


Good, then I can come see her in person 🥰😉🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars

^Anytime! You dont need a reason! Just come on ! We can talk goat for hours!💕🙃👍


----------



## Jessica84

Time out you guys live close to each other? Well that’s not fair at all lol 
Thank you Jubillee! She seems to be undecided if she is a dapple paint or not lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Time out you guys live close to each other? Well that’s not fair at all lol
> Thank you Jubillee! She seems to be undecided if she is a dapple paint or not lol


Lol 🤣 not THAT close about 6 hours apart but an easy drive.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Nope nothing wrong with that at all! To be honest I love my solid colored girls. The bad thing about spots though is sometimes if a spot is in a certain place it can make their structure look odd. Same with traditions with long capes.
> At the moment he is alive. Dad thinks he can get his crazy roper friends to come get him. They are crazy and find fun it this kind of crap. But what his issue is is our freezers are already full with good young steer meat and some goat and he doesn’t want to just kill him. I on the other hand say kill him, put what we can in the freezer for the dogs and give the rest away. We will see who gets their way though.


Glad you're going to be okay. I can relate to that on the spots. I have a dough that has a dorsal stripe except for there are bunch of her Brown hairs from her body on one like inch of her back and it's right in the chine so it looks like she has a dip in the chine


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> She was defiantly worth the lack of sleep last night lol
> Honey is doing good. Dropped her placenta and only cries when she sees me now. Domino had this kid 6’ from her and I was worried she might cause a problem trying to take it but she showed no interest in the situation or the kid so I think she is excepting it and moving on.
> I have 3 more that are very very close, well 4 if you count siren which I think is just taking her pregnancy. But they seem to be playing games with me. These 3 didn’t look super ready and ended up kidding and the ones that I’m watching like a hawk are doing nothing lol but with the rain they are all indoors at night so it’s easy to check everyone during my checks


The doe code 😂


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> That’s for store bought milk but I’m going to send her a message or reply (not a huge YouTube person) and see what she thinks about raw. I just worry about any bacteria in the milk causing it to go bad and I don’t know it’s bad and I feed it to one of the babies. I may have to just pasteurize it first. I tried that for the first time a few years ago and it was not as complex as I thought it would be. Or I wonder since canning also cooks meat as it’s doing it’s thing it in a way it pasteurizes milk too. Maybe I’m just making it more complex then it really is lol the only thing I’ve ever canned was tomatoes and that was years ago lol


If you need to pasteurize it first to can it if you have an instant pot like a seven and one or greater that has the yogurt feature. If you hit that yogurt thing first it does a pasteurizing I know because I use it to pasteurize all the milk I feed my kids. I just double check that it made it to 165 when it's done. It usually works quite well and only has to be really checked if you let milk Stone build up at all. But since I practice CAE prevention just in case I am vigilant on checking my temperatures.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> You are absolutely correct MadHouse! That is overall the most important thing. Bambi is not my ideal perfect goat but she is a favorite so I’m very pleased with the outcome, even if I did have a mental break down trying to get her to latch on lol which she finally did lol
> Oh gosh goofygoat I can’t do that!! With as tired as I am I would crash! I made that mistake 2 nights ago, just one glass and keith had to wake me up because I was dead to the world and didn’t hear my 1am alarm going off lol I don’t have him for the next 4 days
> And here is the pretty frustration. Not a great picture. I dug threw the shavings to see if Bambi dropped her placenta and got a handful of it so it was a one handed shot lol
> View attachment 218525


Wow is she Beautiful!😯🌹


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @GoofyGoat ..we need to make plans. You come up to Okla. We grab a flight, go visit Princess Cow.Lick Toes! We can show her Texas Okie Style! 😂🤣😂🤣🤠🤠🤷‍♀️


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @GoofyGoat ..we need to make plans. You come up to Okla. We grab a flight, go visit Princess Cow.Lick Toes! We can show her Texas Okie Style! 😂🤣😂🤣🤠🤠🤷‍♀️


That would be a blast! But she’s kidding now, you’re kidding in Jan, I’m kidding in Feb and maybe March...timing would be nuts 🤣🤣🤣🤫🤗🥰🤪🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh we would get in so much trouble! But right now I say let’s go to goofygoats place. It’s got to be warmer lol but it will take me awhile because I’m never flying again lol
Thank you TripleShareNubians! I do have a pressure cooker but I haven’t gotten on the pressure cooker but fully just yet. So far I just boiled chicken for my puppy when he was sick (don’t tell on me I haven’t used my gift much though lol) I’m going to have to check this thing out a bit better now! That would be so much easier then beating up on the gas stove since it doesn’t heat evenly.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars ok, you and Jessica meet in OK and head this way the doors always open...it would be crazy that’s for sure 🤣😁🤪😃🥰🐐🐐🥴


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat How many goats can we.bring.?..she has 37🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐.left to kid...and I have 21 🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐to kid. Got a BIG BARN like in YELLOWSTONE? WE could come next week!🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️🤠🤣😂👍🙃


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat How many goats can we.bring.?..she has 37🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐.left to kid...and I have 21 🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐to kid. Got a BIG BARN like in YELLOWSTONE? WE could come next week!🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️🤠🤣😂👍🙃


Sure bring them all and you’ll help me convert my house and garage into barns and then we’ll go stay at the Hyatt and get room service while you’re busy 🤣🤣🤣🤣🥰🤗🤪🤪🤪🤪🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ...thats not Nice!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat ...thats not Nice!


Yes it is! The goats do their thing ...and we all (Humans) sit in the jacuzzi 😉 I got 8 cameras to watch everyone... if I made room for all the goats we’d need somewhere to rest up! You KNOW I’d be right there with you helping!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Oh gosh we would get in so much trouble! But right now I say let’s go to goofygoats place. It’s got to be warmer lol but it will take me awhile because I’m never flying again lol
> Thank you TripleShareNubians! I do have a pressure cooker but I haven’t gotten on the pressure cooker but fully just yet. So far I just boiled chicken for my puppy when he was sick (don’t tell on me I haven’t used my gift much though lol) I’m going to have to check this thing out a bit better now! That would be so much easier then beating up on the gas stove since it doesn’t heat evenly.


Yes the instant pot is great I only use the stove when I'm dealing with colostrum and I use it in conjunction with my yeti I put simmering hot water not quite a boil I don't want it too hot in it and let it warm with that water in it while I heat the colostrum and then I pour out though water when the colostrum is closed and put it in that. Otherwise I use my instant pot my friend has one of those things I forget what you call it but it like heats the water and your stuff's in a bag and she uses that to do her colostrum(sous?). She taught me how to do the instant pots for the milk in general


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh I didn’t know goats were coming too. I guess I better get my class A and get to loading the double decker cattle trailer lol that’s going to take me a bit longer to get out there lol I would start practicing the whole backing up part of the test but we’ll we are a little muddy lol


----------



## Tanya

Ok so instead of shipping my sunshine to the US why not ship yourselves here to me. Got plenty human sleeping space and the goays wont worry too much... lots of kidding space...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Oh gosh I didn’t know goats were coming too. I guess I better get my class A and get to loading the double decker cattle trailer lol that’s going to take me a bit longer to get out there lol I would start practicing the whole backing up part of the test but we’ll we are a little muddy lol


Uh oh, the mud is messing up our plans....time for a new plan 😂😉😜


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tanya said:


> Ok so instead of shipping my sunshine to the US why not ship yourselves here to me. Got plenty human sleeping space and the goays wont worry too much... lots of kidding space...


Never been to your part of the world, sounds fun, I’m in 😁


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Oh gosh I didn’t know goats were coming too. I guess I better get my class A and get to loading the double decker cattle trailer lol that’s going to take me a bit longer to get out there lol I would start practicing the whole backing up part of the test but we’ll we are a little muddy lol


I drive a semi locally. You can do it though you have to parallel park to get your license.
😉


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> Ok so instead of shipping my sunshine to the US why not ship yourselves here to me. Got plenty human sleeping space and the goays wont worry too much... lots of kidding space...


I want in on this! I wonder if my passport is still good. 



TripleShareNubians said:


> I drive a semi locally. You can do it though you have to parallel park to get your license.


 I can’t parallel park a car, so I’d definitely fail. 



Maybe there should be a post-kidding resort that all TGS members can meet at. You can get massages, swap war stories and pictures, and of course, therapy should be offered.


----------



## Tanya

Goat therapy? Now goats are the therapy. Why do you want therapy?

So how many can I be expecting soon?


----------



## TripleShareNubians

FizzyGoats said:


> I want in on this! I wonder if my passport is still good.
> 
> I can’t parallel park a car, so I’d definitely fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there should be a post-kidding resort that all TGS members can meet at. You can get massages, swap war stories and pictures, and of course, therapy should be offered.


That would be fantastic, but who's going to feed all those kids, pasteurize milk, and milk all those does? Oh unless you're like meat people then you're okay.


----------



## Jessica84

Well Tanya I would take you up on that but I would have to buy a ship, I don’t have one of those handy  and im not sure if I can figure out how to drive one of those things lol hmmm what is the correct terminology for driving a ship, is it driving? Running a ship? Or maybe operating a ship? Either way I can’t get one from point A to point B lol 
Oh TripkeSharesNubian I’m sure we could find someone to do it. Or maybe we could take shifts, I do know how to pasteurize milk with a insta pot now  lol 
On the goat side of things I’m pretty sure Jule is in labor this morning. She has a extra stupid look on her face and keeps arching her back. I would say she might be just playing games but I have to run into town in a hour to get hay so I’m sure she is for reals this time lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Well Tanya I would take you up on that but I would have to buy a ship, I don’t have one of those handy  and im not sure if I can figure out how to drive one of those things lol hmmm what is the correct terminology for driving a ship, is it driving? Running a ship? Or maybe operating a ship? Either way I can’t get one from point A to point B lol
> Oh TripkeSharesNubian I’m sure we could find someone to do it. Or maybe we could take shifts, I do know how to pasteurize milk with a insta pot now  lol
> On the goat side of things I’m pretty sure Jule is in labor this morning. She has a extra stupid look on her face and keeps arching her back. I would say she might be just playing games but I have to run into town in a hour to get hay so I’m sure she is for reals this time lol


Like I said the doe code

🤞 Here's to a set of triplets


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Jule....wait till mommas home from the store so you get extra fresh hay after you gift her three new doelings 😁


----------



## TripleShareNubians

I wonder if honey has enough of a disposition to be able to still take one


----------



## Ashlynn

Any of you can have my sunshine and weather. It has been in the 80s temp. wise here almost all of December. I’ll be happy if it gets down to 60s. Send your rain and snow down please.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Well Tanya I would take you up on that but I would have to buy a ship, I don’t have one of those handy  and im not sure if I can figure out how to drive one of those things lol hmmm what is the correct terminology for driving a ship, is it driving? Running a ship? Or maybe operating a ship? Either way I can’t get one from point A to point B lol
> Oh TripkeSharesNubian I’m sure we could find someone to do it. Or maybe we could take shifts, I do know how to pasteurize milk with a insta pot now  lol
> On the goat side of things I’m pretty sure Jule is in labor this morning. She has a extra stupid look on her face and keeps arching her back. I would say she might be just playing games but I have to run into town in a hour to get hay so I’m sure she is for reals this time lol


I honestly don't think anybody's crazy enough to do what I do of course if they just had to milk all my goats and pasteurized and feed the kids and didn't have to go to work for 10 to 12 hours in between it wouldn't be as awesome. Once I start kidding my day start at 3:30 and end the battle 11.
I just have to make it through kidding and through appraisal this year then I can dry a bunch of them off or sell them. My goal is to cut my herd size by at least a third I would love to say half but I think that's being too optimistic on what I capable of doing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Maybe....we could rent the LOVE.BOAT! Princess Cow Lick Toes has Royal Influence! My passport is current, on a ship, no Vacs required. And plenty of room for all the preggo girls. Maybe enjoy a few swimming pools, and lots of food on those huge floating buffets. The goats would get pleanty of Natural salad, @GoofyGoat could get room service! Mine are all Krazy Meat Goats, so are @Jessica84 [email protected] ....might have to do some hand work. But hey....Ill watch ..be supportive. Ill scratch the 🐐goats head and🥬🥠 feed her treats. Ill whistle while You work😚! And we can ALL be Rebels and get a tan! Not a Farmers Tan...a real one😎😅😄🤣😂 So @Tanya Are you readyfor 100 goats 🚢🐐🐐🐐🐐and your friends🤸‍♀️🤽‍♀️⛹️‍♀️🏋️‍♀️🏄‍♀️🚣‍♀️ comeing to visit? Do you know.of any large hidden ports for us to unload? 🛳Prefer a horseshoe shape,🌊 so we dont have to parallel park, or go in reverse?🔄


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Ashlynn said:


> Any of you can have my sunshine and weather. It has been in the 80s temp. wise here almost all of December. I’ll be happy if it gets down to 60s. Send your rain and snow down please.


Well it's supposed to get to 50 today but it's supposed to be in the single digits Saturday night and we're supposed to get ice yuck. It was supposed to be snow originally and that's cold but doable ice though is nasty.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Maybe....we could rent the LOVE.BOAT! Princess Cow Lick Toes has Royal Influence! My passport is current, on a ship, no Vacs required. And plenty of room for all the preggo girls. Maybe enjoy a few swimming pools, and lots of food on those huge floating buffets. The goats would get pleanty of Natural salad, @GoofyGoat could get room service! Mine are all Krazy Meat Goats, so are @Jessica84 [email protected] ....might have to do some hand work. But hey....Ill watch ..be supportive. Ill scratch the 🐐goats head and🥬🥠 feed her treats. Ill whistle while You work😚! And we can ALL be Rebels and get a tan! Not a Farmers Tan...a real one😎😅😄🤣😂 So @Tanya Are you readyfor 100 goats 🚢🐐🐐🐐🐐and your friends🤸‍♀️🤽‍♀️⛹️‍♀️🏋️‍♀️🏄‍♀️🚣‍♀️ comeing to visit? Do you know.of any large hidden ports for us to unload? 🛳Prefer a horseshoe shape,🌊 so we dont have to parallel park, or go in reverse?🔄


NOW YOU'RE THINKING, sounds perfect! 😂😂😂🥰🥰🥰🤗🤗🤗🤪🤪🤪🤪🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🤫😍🎯


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> Maybe....we could rent the LOVE.BOAT! Princess Cow Lick Toes has Royal Influence! My passport is current, on a ship, no Vacs required. And plenty of room for all the preggo girls. Maybe enjoy a few swimming pools, and lots of food on those huge floating buffets. The goats would get pleanty of Natural salad, @GoofyGoat could get room service! Mine are all Krazy Meat Goats, so are @Jessica84 [email protected] ....might have to do some hand work. But hey....Ill watch ..be supportive. Ill scratch the 🐐goats head and🥬🥠 feed her treats. Ill whistle while You work😚! And we can ALL be Rebels and get a tan! Not a Farmers Tan...a real one😎😅😄🤣😂 So @Tanya Are you readyfor 100 goats 🚢🐐🐐🐐🐐and your friends🤸‍♀️🤽‍♀️⛹️‍♀️🏋️‍♀️🏄‍♀️🚣‍♀️ comeing to visit? Do you know.of any large hidden ports for us to unload? 🛳Prefer a horseshoe shape,🌊 so we dont have to parallel park, or go in reverse?🔄


Oh I am so ready. I am ready to milk and catch kids too. I am sure my vet will love the extra hours. There is plenty water and fresh food for all....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would LOVE the experience to come see you & your amazing business. I would bring new boots, new gloves, and follow you around learning about all your AMAZING Wildlife. And of course spoil 2 precious 🐐🐐. Lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

I have a Milker, I’ll bring that along but I can hand milk, it’s just been while so there might be some complaining about my hands lol
Well it’s been a fun filled morning. At this point I can’t help but wonder why did I get goats again lol it started off great! Jules water broke and so did her little brain. She ran clear across the pen and attacked my poor dog. This dog is with me all the time and I’m with the goats all the time. They USUALLY love each other! I got her off him and he ran to the other side of the pen and off she went again. 
Put the ding bat in a stall and got the dog out of the pen and she had 2 buck kids. She then decided that they need to be pawed and laid on when she tries pushing her placenta out. So got them in a basket. She was still acting goofy so gave her a shot of oxy to get it over with. AND of course the problem child has to be one that has 2 flipping placentas!!! So here I am sitting with her making sure they don’t get out of the basket or she step into the basket waiting on that stupid other placenta and taking them out every half hour and having them eat. Ohhhh goats are a load of fun today 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse

Yay Jules! At least you gave your mama twins! Just don’t be a ding bat with those precious boys! Jessica can’t guard them all the time.
I hope both placentas came out ok.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Babies are cute! I hope she settled down for you! We had a dog that would do the same thing when she was whelping. We always had to take the pups away for a short while when she was getting ready to push out another.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, you’ve had a day! Hope Jule dropped her second placenta. Good looking boys from what I can see... Get some rest!


----------



## Jessica84

She hasn’t gotten the second placenta out but she seems to have cooled her jets and babies are a little more steady on their feet so I’m watching them closely not in the basket. Gosh that sure made for a long day!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww your A GREAT GOAT MOM! Im glad you were on guard for those Adorable Bucklings. So healthy & shiney! I hope she settles down and starts loving on them!


----------



## Jubillee

Ohhh they are so pretty. I have a soft spot for black goats! Why do they have to go act dingy...ugh goats. Sorry she was being a brat but glad she calmed down some.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, they’re so cute. Glad you were there to protect them from their mama’s temporary insanity. I hope the second placenta has passed and all is calming down on Anderson Ranch.


----------



## Jessica84

They are all happy as can be now. I think it was the dog that had her acting all stupid. She has never done any of that before. She was even getting nippy at Savanna when I put her on guard duty so I could feed. 
And here I thought about getting a LGD 🤦🏻‍♀️ I’ll get better pictures of the little guys when I go back out to check on everyone.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok here’s the boys







still not a great pic but it is what it is lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww they just about forgot their spots..lol so cute!


----------



## Tanya

@Jessica84 they are really beautiful. I am sorry momma acted so funny but am glad they are better now.


----------



## Jessica84

Wellllll it was a crazy night!!!! 
So when Jule was acting stupid I had check her for another kid but had only felt mush. I don’t know if the two placentas had blocked me from feeling a third kid or I didn’t go deep enough, maybe both! But at 10 last night I went out to find a freezing 3rd little boy! 
As I was working on warming him up I realized he looked like he was a hunched back human all big and odd looking at the base of the neck and shoulders. I thought he was deformed and I was probably trying to save a dead kid. I got him warmed up and took out to Jule but he couldn’t keep his head up and it seemed to hurt when I held it up for him. I tubed him, gave a Bose shot and made him a little bed in a box in the house. 
At 3 I got him and took back out to Jule. He nursed a little but wasn’t really putting his heart into it. The swelling also looked like it had gone down some. I made him a bottle and he downed it like no ones business! 
Put him back to bed and got up at 6 and he was standing and yelling for a bottle. No more swelling in his neck. I milked Jule and fed him and all seems well with the little guy now. 
Jule who I was worried about since there was such a huge gap in time between kids is doing absolutely great! No bleeding, not acting off or running a fever. She was feeding her kids and chewing her cud when I went out to milk her. 
So that was odd, scary and OMG I’m so happy she was able to get him out on her own! I have NEVER missed a kid when I go in to search! So feeling kinda dumb and bad. I went all the way to my elbow so really not sure how I missed him. But here’s is #3!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

HUGS🤗for doing such a GREAT JOB! Thats amazing. Im so glad all 4 of them are doing well! So far you are 100% with your sonogram analysis. Lol lol


----------



## Tanya

Ah yay.... well done.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow what a story! I’m so glad the little guy rallied and is doing ok, Great job 😁🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there..did you post your kidding # of does & bucklings on the 2021 Kidding Tally? We needs you to! Its almost over!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, I just saw now what happened last night!
You did amazing, even if you didn’t find him inside of Jule, you found him and saved his life!
What a crazy night!
So glad they are all well.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes I just did! I have to wait for the end or I forget where I left off on lol so hopefully that will be all for this year and then I’ll add next years up when I’m done  
Thank you guys. He’s a very active little guy especially considering I thought he was deformed and dead. He stood in his box and talked to me as I cooked dinner tonight. He hasn’t pooped yet so probably going to get the dreaded enema tonight.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

Aw he’s cute! Glad everything turned out alright, great job 😉❤


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

They are a beautiful herd. Just seeing your postings now. Hope all is going well!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow that’s so sad about honeys two babies.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh Jules kids are adorable!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh my goodness a third little guy for Jules!! So glad he made it!!
Congrats on all the babies so far! I didn’t read all the posts but hope all goes well!!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you Buck naked Boers!


----------



## Jubillee

Wow!! What a story!! I can't believe he hung in there that long and where he was to not be able to feel him. I've been elbow deep in a doe before so yea, if I didn't feel it I'd probably be just like you...alls good. 

So glad he is ok and strong and healthy now! Goats...they throw that rule book out.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey you. Will you please put pictures of your bucklings on the 2022 Kidding Tally and get it started ...please? Thankyou!💝💕


----------



## Jessica84

Just did! 








Here is Bambi’s big single, but I gave her Jules #3 as well
And Star Fires twin bucks


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Oh my goodness. You have beautiful kid after beautiful kid! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at those Beautiful wee ones!💕💝💕💝💕💝💕💝💕 I just love those spots!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Chanceosunshine said:


> Oh my goodness. You have beautiful kid after beautiful kid! Congratulations!


A lot of pretty boys! 
And that is actually Barbie not Bambi that had him (oops) 
And barbies aunt that I sold my sister had this cute little girl today. Titan is in big trouble. Gives me a pretty boy but gives her a pretty girl!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Jessica84 said:


> A lot of pretty boys!
> And that is actually Barbie not Bambi that had him (oops)
> And barbies aunt that I sold my sister had this cute little girl today. Titan is in big trouble. Gives me a pretty boy but gives her a pretty girl!
> View attachment 218800


She is GOREOUS!!! 😍 Love the heart on her head.💜 

Geez Titan, what did Jessica do to you to make you want to do that to her?!? 😜🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a pretty doeling. I would be talking to Titan! No more of Sisters does, till he gives you some of those marked doelings!💕💝😂🤣


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Just did!
> View attachment 218789
> 
> Here is Bambi’s big single, but I gave her Jules #3 as well
> And Star Fires twin bucks
> View attachment 218790
> View attachment 218791


Too bad there wasn't enough for honey. But singles are a lot of work to keep their uers good so I can see why you shared the third one with the single


----------



## Rancho Draco

Those Starfire boys are gorgeous 😍


----------



## MadHouse

All very cute! 🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Those kids are darling! Little Boer babies might be even cuter than little nubian babies.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Those kids are darling! Little Boer babies might be even cuter than little nubian babies.


I will say they're beautiful and cute but cuter than Nubian kids? As a Nubian breeder I just can't go there.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww, congratulations they’re beautiful boys 🐐🐐🐐🤗😁


----------



## Jubillee

So gorgeous!! I love that coloring on the boy and the naughty Titan's girl! Stunning. 

Do you find your does will accept other kids easily? Do you have tricks to getting them to accept another kid...should it come in handy in the future for me lol.


----------



## Goatastic43

Jessica84 said:


> A lot of pretty boys!
> And that is actually Barbie not Bambi that had him (oops)
> And barbies aunt that I sold my sister had this cute little girl today. Titan is in big trouble. Gives me a pretty boy but gives her a pretty girl!
> View attachment 218800


So cute!


----------



## Jessica84

Titan was so good at throwing those pretty colors last year, or course I only used him on a handful of does so didn’t get a lot of kids out of him. I give him a good amount of girls and they have minimum spots lol
Yes I have very good luck!! So the key is to get the extra baby in there as fast as you can. Rub a little slim on the head back and butt and they don’t know any better. Sometimes very experienced does are confused but they end up taking them. But as soon as they realize they only had X kids it’s game over. I was worried about this little guy though because he kept saying “that’s not my bottle!!” But he finally got it figured out


----------



## Jubillee

Good! If I ever need to do that, I'll remember this. That's great though that your girls are good about it, the less bottle babies the better haha.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, so cute.


----------



## Jessica84

They are easy to confuse when they have high loads of hormones pumping in their veins lol 
Thank you toth! 
Well since no one seems to be kidding today I went ahead and did eat tags and moved the older kids and their moms together and let them out to enjoy their first day of sunshine! Domino and black out have been together for a few days now since they are mother and daughter but I put Bambi and her kid in and the kid was so excited to see other kids. But here are a few shots of them playing and soaking up the sun


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my goodness!! Someone please save me before I die from all the flash and cuteness!! 🤩😍 Too late.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too much cuteness!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just Gorgeous! Simply Gorgeous!🥰


----------



## MadHouse

What a wonderful day for them!
So cute!!!


----------



## Jessica84

If was a very good day for them! And for me because I got a lot done. But no pregos took advantage of it. I’m sure they are waiting for a windy or cold day


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh your Boer kids are so adorable! That’s great that doe accepted the third kid of the other doe. 

We ultrasound two does yesterday and it appears they both are bred. Will check in 10+ days again for confirmation. One doe looked like she’s having triplets. But she’s fed triplets before. So I guess we will see how this goes. Will know more in a couple wks. 

I hope all your birthing goes well moving forward with your doe’s.


----------



## Jubillee

OMG they are so adorable. I love my Nubians but man these babies make me want to drive up there and snag me some flashy boers!! Haha. THat little chocolate one with the butt patch...


----------



## Jessica84

I just don’t even mess with triplets. Usually they have enough milk it’s fighting over the teats and causing sores and the occasional mastitis over it why I don’t even bother with them. 
See and I think Nubians are adorable too. I’m just not a huge fan of the milking part. But isn’t that little girl so stinking cute! We went to tag her and both kids said how nice looking and friendly she was. I asked if we might want to keep her and they both said yes so we skipped the tag and going to see how she does. That whole line is a good line though. They are hardy and wonderful mother’s. So she will I’m sure be a keeper


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I think the thing I love about the Boers is that they have the cute, floppy ears, but they're more chunky and fluffy than the Nubians. They're like teddy bears. I'm really enjoying the photos, Jessica!


----------



## MellonFriend

So many cute babies already! 🥰 I went back and read Jule's crazy story. So how long was it between her second and third kid?


----------



## Jessica84

Lol and I think the Nubians just look so delicate and cute. I haven’t had that many Nubians over the years but I sure loved their personalities. They were just so genuinely sweet. But I do admit I do love my boers too lol 
I’m not sure exactly how long it was. She was done having both by 11am. She didn’t have the last one at 7 when I checked but he was there at my 10pm check.
I wasn’t going to say anything because I just feel awful, heart broken and disgusted but I ended up loosing Jule. She was fine all the next day and that night she wasn’t feeling good and had some nasty stuff coming out of her. Started her on penicillin and did what I could for her and by the next after noon she had curled up and dead. So I’m pretty much over this whole kidding season


----------



## Jubillee

I love floppy ears, one of the reasons I love my Nubians! I like that that boers are similar just much chunkier. 

Oh no!!! Poor Jules! I'm so sorry you lost her


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. Don't beat yourself up too much, these things happen. Goats will never let you think you've seen it all. Maybe this was the low of your kidding season and it will only be up from here.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

So sorry you lost your girl!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## MadHouse

That’s heartbreaking. Big hug from me. Please don’t beat yourself up, ok? You did all you could.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree with @MellonFriend and others. You did all you could. Youve hit the bottom, only way left is up! Im praying it is better. Cause ALL your kids are Gorgeous!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! I’m so terribly sorry you lost Jule, I’m heartsick for you. You shouldn’t beat yourself up though, you checked her and she had him hidden deep. Stuff just happens with goats sometimes, they always throw us a curve ball, it’s the nature of being a goat herder.. sometimes it just stinks😭😢((HUG))


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe I’m so sorry about Jule  Like everyone else said, you did what you could. At least you have some babies to cheer yourself up


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aww man. I'm sorry. RIP Jules ❤


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys. I know i technically didn’t do anything wrong but the whole shoulda coulda woulda does kick in. It just sucks because she was such a good girl. I have the girls that are here because they are so sweet, I have the ones that are just good lines and fantastic mothers, but she was kinda both of that. My poor son it’s always his goats. I’m just happy he has his sweet little Terry the terrible out of her from last year.


----------



## Jessica84

Good ok Rosie who never kids during the day kept me up since 4am! But I got a little red girl and a black boy. Rosie is a extra big girl since she is blown out on the sides so I was worried about putting her in a stall and it being too tight so I moved things around in my storage stall and she’s got a nice big area for the three of them.















Hopefully no one else goes today. I’m done for already!


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! Precious!
Congratulations!

I hope you get some rest now!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful! I hope you get a good nap in! 😆


----------



## Jubillee

So pretty! Yay Rosie!


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry for your loss, it does make us want to say, I give up and want to quit.

But then, the beautiful baby or babies are born, to help the pain.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well would you l💕k at those 2! Wheres the Dapples? Lol lol So pretty, shiney & Healthy! Looking Good Girl!!!!


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe adorable! I like the black one’s little white hair tuff on top!


----------



## K.B.

Cute


----------



## Lil Boogie

very sorry about Miss Jules, @Jessica84 🙁. I lost my Boer Nubian Duke today🙁.... I feel your pain ..... Very sorry 

On the bright side you have some of the cutest kids ever!!! All are adorable!!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys. Moers kiko boers, lol no spots. She doesn’t like to give me many spots. Have you seen Sony and Citori? Lol 
K.B. I saw your post and I am so sorry for your loss. 
I didn’t get a nap until this afternoon because Siren actually gave up her hostages! Geeze she was the one I have kept my eye on from the start and we are just now kidding. But I can see why she kept them from me for so long. Two beautiful little girls. Finally Titan starts giving me some girls and pretty ones at that lol Siren is a excellent first timer also. Even though she doesn’t like me she took me helping her so well


----------



## Lil Boogie

How adorable!!!!....if you find them missing tonight you'll know I've been there lol.. Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh what Beauties...Im glad Titan came through for you!


----------



## Jubillee

Yea Titan, good job making it up to mom! Such pretty pretty girls!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Whew, looking through these posts, I don't know how you keep up with them all lol! I love the variety of colors, they are all so beautiful! Very sorry about Jule, that is very heartbreaking, unfortunately it happens but that doesn't make it easier I know.


----------



## Jessica84

lil boogie can you leave me one though I’ll even let you take the prettier one (that thing is a loud mouth) lol 
HoosierShadow this year they are not too bad. They are going nice and slow for me. Of course the ones that end up kidding are not the ones I’m expecting but other then that I’m good with the lack of flooding of kids.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh my word those two are darling. What do you mean the prettier one? They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Tanya

Wow. Beautiful


----------



## Lil Boogie

Sorry, can't do that...... I need both LOL


----------



## Goatastic43

_Whispers_ Hey @Lil Boogie, I got some camo sweat shirts we can use if you let me join the heist! 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You 2 be careful.... she carries a shotgun! 😎🤪😉

...


----------



## Goatastic43

Moers kiko boars said:


> You 2 be careful.... she carries a shotgun! 🤪
> 
> ...


 Maybe we better call this thing off…


----------



## TripleShareNubians

So sorry for your loss. I truly wish we could get through kidding season with just joy. Unfortunately I found it usually carries heartbreak, and the struggle with did I do enough or too much did I cause it did I miss something stress. 
Here's hoping it will be your last loss. 
If it doesn't make you two sad will you share a favorite picture?
🌈


----------



## Jessica84

Oh you guys are so funny! I adore you all. I was having a very frustrating day and you made me laugh!! 
Thank you TripkeShareNubians. I’ll see if I can find the picture of me and her when she was in labor a few years ago. She was sure I was her baby and I couldn’t leave her. Actually I ended up being her baby for reals that year since I had to take her to the vet to get her kid out and she didn’t remember having her since she had to ride home in the trailer coming off her drugs and baby in the front seat with the heater. So I had to milk her until she dried up.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Rose' babies are beautiful! I love how one is red and the other black. I love all the color you're getting, I think it makes it fun the surprise of not knowing what to expect lol. I'm sure our girls will all have traditional kids this year knowing my luck!
I'm definitely glad to hear you're not having a flood of kids and it's going smoothly, I remember past years that wasn't the case and I couldn't keep up with how many you were having each day lol!
It seems like we have a forever wait for kids, it's hard seeing all the posts on FB from friends and then on here and not having any kids hitting the ground here yet!


----------



## Jessica84

I used to kid more in the spring then the winter and it always sucked watching everyone else kid and have to wait. 
I have a friend that was told if she gave her goats a high dollar protein tub it would make them cycle. I said no it doesn’t work that way but she tried anyways and she still has time before her kids come. 
Jackie had her kids today. She had a string at 2, at 3:30 started to push a little so I called my sister to see if she could help me since I had to feed and get My son. She came over and I fed and came back and still nothing. She finally got down to business and it was a very tight fit. It was a hard pull but got the first one out. The second didn’t go much better but got her out too. Jackie is sore but very attentive to her babies. She got some molasses and water and I’ll keep a close eye on her. 
I’m starving to death so wet baby pictures for now















Oh and they are girls!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Congrats! I'm glad everything came out well for Jackie and hopefully she won't be sore for long. 
I agree about the high dollar tubs not being the key to getting them bred lol. We would have kidded earlier, but waited until after state fair so the bucks weren't in full rut while being shown, but then we tried to space them out and that didn't work out because 2 of the first ones we sold and 3rd slipped pregnancy, so the original 2nd group are technically the first group lol
Honestly... looking at our girls due dates, then kind of looking forward for the summer show season, I kind of wish we'd bred for March kids because our state fair will be around Aug 20th, which means any kids born next month 14th-25th would age up same time as state fair, ugh! So you may see crazy posts from me stating "Cross your legs girls! Hold those hostages in a few more days! Your cookie futures depend on it!" lol!
Of course I am kind of debating going to a different state fair this year which is earlier in August and if we go to our state fair only taking a few.


----------



## Jubillee

Yeah! More girls!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Great job getting them out! Does that second girl have a dapple over her eye?


----------



## Rancho Draco

What cute little girls! I'm glad that you were able to get the kids out. Hopefully Jackie isn't too roughed up.


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> You 2 be careful.... she carries a shotgun! 😎🤪😉
> 
> ...


And I hear she doesn't miss


----------



## Jessica84

Jackie is doing well this morning. She snorted at me and gave me the back off look so I take that as a great sign. She loves her babies and is being a really good mom……..unlike bootsie!! That stupid old goat, which out of everyone I would not expect this of her, had a little doeling this morning between my checks out in the mud. It was cold when I found her so raced her into the house and warmed her up. Took all of 20 minutes. Took her back out to her and she said nope never seen that thing before in my life. I tried to latch it on anyways and she stomped her badly. So took the baby back in the house and got a bottle and milked her. She only gave me a ounce so had to give her some replacer too but we are warm and full and happy in the basket. I was going to move Bootsie along this year anyways since she is older, so this will just bump that up a little faster. Since she only gave me a ounce that I really had to work for it might be working out for the best she’s a bottle baby anyways.
Anyways here is her doeling that I have been waiting for YEARS for! Bootsies mom was Xena one of my most favorite goats so I’m happy that line will keep going


----------



## MellonFriend

At least she a girl and a beautiful dapple too! 😍


----------



## Rancho Draco

What a beautiful doeling!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Jackie is doing well this morning. She snorted at me and gave me the back off look so I take that as a great sign. She loves her babies and is being a really good mom……..unlike bootsie!! That stupid old goat, which out of everyone I would not expect this of her, had a little doeling this morning between my checks out in the mud. It was cold when I found her so raced her into the house and warmed her up. Took all of 20 minutes. Took her back out to her and she said nope never seen that thing before in my life. I tried to latch it on anyways and she stomped her badly. So took the baby back in the house and got a bottle and milked her. She only gave me a ounce so had to give her some replacer too but we are warm and full and happy in the basket. I was going to move Bootsie along this year anyways since she is older, so this will just bump that up a little faster. Since she only gave me a ounce that I really had to work for it might be working out for the best she’s a bottle baby anyways.
> Anyways here is her doeling that I have been waiting for YEARS for! Bootsies mom was Xena one of my most favorite goats so I’m happy that line will keep going
> View attachment 219161


She is beautiful! I'm sorry you're having so many troubles. But I'm so excited for you that you finally got a doeling to continue your line💜 I only have a single doe Breeze out of my matriarch Ebony. I loved that old doe she was one of my first goats, my first Nubian and she taught me to love goats especially Nubians. I'm so glad to have part of her I only wish I'd have known enough to breed her at least once to something to preserve her old style. 
Anyway enough about me. You really need some easier kiddings here coming up how many do you have left?


----------



## Jessica84

Yes she is beautiful and alive and very healthy! She was so cold but yet was trying to nurse the handle on the bathroom sink.
I really can’t complain too much. Loosing a kid sucks but loosing a doe is heart wrenching, but I have had absolutely wonderful kiddings the last few years. I had only lost 3 kids, one wasn’t right when it was born and died, and I had a doe that had 5 kids, two alive and 3 DOA. I have seen such heart breaking kiddings by others the last few years I know I am very lucky and could be a lot worse.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Yes she is beautiful and alive and very healthy! She was so cold but yet was trying to nurse the handle on the bathroom sink.
> I really can’t complain too much. Loosing a kid sucks but loosing a doe is heart wrenching, but I have had absolutely wonderful kiddings the last few years. I had only lost 3 kids, one wasn’t right when it was born and died, and I had a doe that had 5 kids, two alive and 3 DOA. I have seen such heart breaking kiddings by others the last few years I know I am very lucky and could be a lot worse.


I can't say I wouldn't like to get through at least one kidding season without any losses since I've already lost a dough and a pregnancy I would be really happy if I could make it to the rest of this one without losing anymore. Unfortunately with 25 left that are bred I know that's probably not possible.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Congrats on the beautiful doeling!


----------



## Jessica84

And that’s the problem TripleShareNubians, the more we have the more chance we will run into a issue. Not that anyone does anything wrong just that the chance just goes up more because there are so many. I have hope you will have a flawless rest of the year kidding though. I am so very sorry about your doe and the pregnancy. It always stinks but sometimes it’s just out of our hands. 
Thank you Cedarwinds Farm! She has a opinion about everything already it seems. My son got home from school and just fell in love with the little thing and since Jule was technically his doe little loud mouth is his now. We all kinda just share the goats as it is but that just made him happy when I said he could have her.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on a beautiful baby girl!
I am glad you got a doeling from your favourite doe’s line.
That makes me happy, that your son gets to have her! 💜


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yay! She gets to stay! So we'll see her beautiful kids in a future kidding thread.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh if it’s not me that gets attached to the bottle kids it’s the human kids lol did you notice Bambi isn’t really as great as the others? Dang bottle baby! Lol so we will see how it goes with Big Guy and Butt cheeks. I tried to sell them today but that was a no go. I attempted to get decent pictures of them today. Those that can photo bottle babies you guys have a wonderful skill lol this is what I got!








Big guy








And if your wondering how he got his name, when he was born one butt cheek was black and one was white. As he grows it’s getting less half and half but the name is sticking lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Congratulations on your long awaited doeling from Bootsie! Absolutely gorgeous coloring. It’s a bummer she didn’t want her. Will you keep her to bottle feed and retain, since you’re planning on moving her dam?

I feel like it’s always the bottle babies that get the unique names lol. At least here. Your boy’s name Butt Cheeks reminded me of our bottle doeling last year I named Menace. Her reg name is Milkaholic Maniac because she was so crazy LOL. The color or personality may fade, but the name just sticks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Jessica84 said:


> Oh gosh if it’s not me that gets attached to the bottle kids it’s the human kids lol did you notice Bambi isn’t really as great as the others? Dang bottle baby! Lol so we will see how it goes with Big Guy and Butt cheeks. I tried to sell them today but that was a no go. I attempted to get decent pictures of them today. Those that can photo bottle babies you guys have a wonderful skill lol this is what I got!
> View attachment 219241
> 
> Big guy
> View attachment 219242
> 
> And if your wondering how he got his name, when he was born one butt cheek was black and one was white. As he grows it’s getting less half and half but the name is sticking lol
> View attachment 219243


Lol! Those pictures are actually pretty good compared to some I've seen. The kids are lovely!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Love the names. And those photos are better than anything I could get. You’ve got a lot of beautiful babies there!


----------



## ksalvagno

Butt Cheeks.


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you. I think they look so goofy in the pictures but it’s better then a picture of them jumping all over me lol
My bottle babies tend to get meaningful names, as you can see lol we had a Terry bottle baby last year because she sounded like a pterodactyl but then it became Terry the terrible lol but yes as long as she grows well and doesn’t have any major flaws come out as she gets older she will be staying. 
Sally has been a jabbering fool since 4am. I keep checking on her and she’s doing nothing so far but throws a fit when I leave. And Carmella is all off by herself but eating grass, not the huge amount of hay I just fed. So I’m playing musical stalls right now. Both have big udders this morning that I really could have used for little girl yesterday morning lol


----------



## Jessica84

Well HoosierShadow we jinxed it lol 
After watching these girls ALL day! I decided to just put them in a stall and good thing I did! Sally pushed out a big girl. I had just cleaned it’s face off and Carmella started pushing. Went over and helped her get her first buck out and then pushed out a second. Sally was taking a little long to do anything so I reached in to see if it was just a big single or she had a second one and felt the second so I went ahead and pulled that one out. I thought it was a girl at first but NOOOOOO it’s a cute little no eared buck! Then I put the kids on getting the goats out of the pasture and into the small pen for the night. I went to check everyone and saw that Cinderella pulled a fast one and hid from the kids and had 2 doe kids. So we got them in a stall. So I would like to introduce Sally’s black girl and cute boy








Camellias boys







and I’ll have to get Cinderella in a bit, they are just boring black kids lol


----------



## Jessica84

Oops forgot the red boy!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cuties! And no ears? So you have a faker alien? @Lil Boogie look! She has an alien!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww that baby is just gorgeous! I'm sorry mom rejected her, but sounds like it was for the best if you were planning to move her along. I always dread bottle babies, but then they end up being so much fun to raise, especially after the newness of getting them going and milk amounts adjusted, etc. are over. We had 3 last Dec and weaned those just to have 3 more in March lol. But one of those was Marissa's best show buck, so no complaints about that, but sure miss him as he was sold after he finished breeding since we can't use him next year due to being related to nearly everyone (young does have same sire).


----------



## Jessica84

It’s the tripping and all over me that is the most annoying with the bottle kids. But I started using a cold lamb bar to raise the bottle kids on and that makes them so much better! They are not constantly on me chewing and nursing and screaming at me, it’s more like super super friendly dam raised kids because they don’t look to me as the mom that feeds them, I’m just the mom that lives on them. I was waiting to start the boys on a lamb bar because I had hope that I could graft them into someone. But today I thought Sally was just going to have 1 since that black kid is HUGE and he wanted no part of that teat! So for sure bottle kids they are lol 
Yes Rancho Draco the most handsome alien ever!!! If it was a girl she would be staying. My son is worse then I am about laboers! 
I had to run out and save the kids from the rain so got pictures of Cinderella’s








And if Rosie doesn’t knock her crap off she will be next on the sale list. She was standing in the doorway not letting any of the kids or moms in the house! I explained to her this is not the year to pull stupid stunts and put her in a stall. We will see if the pep talk works or she will be spending all her nights stalled up


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cute! Look how shiny they are 💕💕 . I love black goats.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Goatastic43 said:


> _Whispers_ Hey @Lil Boogie, I got some camo sweat shirts we can use if you let me join the heist! 😁


Sounds good😆😆😆


----------



## Goatastic43

How sweet! Congratulations! I didn’t know Boers could have no eared babies! Still think he’s cute though, no matter what anyone ( _cough_ @Rancho Draco ) says!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Goatastic43 said:


> How sweet! Congratulations! I didn’t know Boers could have no eared babies! Still think he’s cute though, no matter what anyone ( _cough_ @Rancho Draco ) says!


Hey I never said he wasn't cute! He can be cute and an alien! They aren't mutually exclusive! 😆❤


----------



## Jessica84

No full boers won’t have no ears, well unless maybe they are deformed  but Sally is actually 25% lamancha this picture shows what she really looks like ear wise lol she might have been hiding that in her other picture


----------



## HoosierShadow

Somehow I had missed the post about the 3 does going about the same time, sorry I jinxed you lol! But hey, 3 more done, right? lol They are all beautiful! But I definitely love the looks of tCarmella's no eared boy, how pretty is he! That red dapple under the heat lamp is too cute, giving you that 'are you seriously taking pics of me?' look haha!


----------



## MadHouse

More beautiful kids! Congratulations!!! They are all so cute!
You sure are busy with so many does kidding at the same time. I can only admire you from afar, I know I could never pull that off.
About the cold lamb bar, how old do they have to be to start that (Thinking about kids having a hard time regulating their temps)? It sounds like you have found a great system with that!


----------



## Jessica84

Well I will go ahead and tell on myself lol I thought Sally’s was a girl at first. I was so excited and even named her Janie 1 face. But when I went to do the cord there was very obvious testicles. I was so bummed but at the same time probably for the best because my end goal is to have all fullblood does and it would have only been registered at 75% even though it’s technically 88%. But I will tell you Sally has one impressive udder for what little dairy she had in her! 
I usually start the lamb bar at about a week old. The first year I tried it I watched them like a hawk because I was also worried about regulating their heat even though people in MUCH colder places then me do it with success. I also had a bunch of heat lamps out there for them too. But they won’t sit there and down a bunch of cold milk to the point of getting really cold. They will nurse off of it a little and then stop and do this threw out the day. So it’s kinda more like being dam raised and they grow so much better. I do still keep a heat lamp on the other side of the stall if they get cold and instead of packing the lamb bar full of frozen water bottles I just pour the milk in and will refresh it a few times. That way it’s not ice cold, just fridge cold, if that makes sense.


----------



## MadHouse

That makes sense! Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, more cuteness, love them. ❤


----------



## Jessica84

Well something a little different this time  and for once I would have rather them be boys but they are sure cute. 
Dakota had twin does like a pro this morning. Such a good girl.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! How many more do you have to go?


----------



## Jubillee

Awwww sweet girls and ooops on missing testicles lol!!!

We do cold lambar too! I love it! These babies are little chuncks!! I do warm mine to lukewarm when its freezing out....do colder climate ppl still do cold milk??


----------



## Jessica84

Rancho Draco you can’t ask me things that I’m not sure of lol I THINK I have 8 more to go soon and then I have a few laggers that were late and bred by my new buck but I’ll talk about those later lol 
Jubillee do you do Luke warm and leave it out all day or how do you do that? 
Yes cold temp people (lol) still do the cold. I think CountryLineAcres does straight cold, will have to ask her if how she does that. But how I learned about the cold lamb bar was from someone in Nebraska


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Dakota! Beautiful kids! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im not used to seeing Trads in your pictures. They are soo cute. Good job Dakota! 🥰😍


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Well I will go ahead and tell on myself lol I thought Sally’s was a girl at first. I was so excited and even named her Janie 1 face. But when I went to do the cord there was very obvious testicles. I was so bummed but at the same time probably for the best because my end goal is to have all fullblood does and it would have only been registered at 75% even though it’s technically 88%. But I will tell you Sally has one impressive udder for what little dairy she had in her!
> I usually start the lamb bar at about a week old. The first year I tried it I watched them like a hawk because I was also worried about regulating their heat even though people in MUCH colder places then me do it with success. I also had a bunch of heat lamps out there for them too. But they won’t sit there and down a bunch of cold milk to the point of getting really cold. They will nurse off of it a little and then stop and do this threw out the day. So it’s kinda more like being dam raised and they grow so much better. I do still keep a heat lamp on the other side of the stall if they get cold and instead of packing the lamb bar full of frozen water bottles I just pour the milk in and will refresh it a few times. That way it’s not ice cold, just fridge cold, if that makes sense.


you could just make a trip to north cakalaki... and bring me a breeding trio of these lovlies! I do not mind one bit bottle feedin. And G can even get in on the action this year. We could send you home with a processed pig for them. Hahahahaha! Cause i am SO OVER tryin sell this last pig that we have left now. People really make me ANGRY trying to talk us down or just give me the crickets when i give a per pound price... for pasture raised hogs..... and we are $1.50 pp cheaper than pastured pork prices here.


----------



## Jubillee

Jessica84 said:


> Rancho Draco you can’t ask me things that I’m not sure of lol I THINK I have 8 more to go soon and then I have a few laggers that were late and bred by my new buck but I’ll talk about those later lol
> Jubillee do you do Luke warm and leave it out all day or how do you do that?
> Yes cold temp people (lol) still do the cold. I think CountryLineAcres does straight cold, will have to ask her if how she does that. But how I learned about the cold lamb bar was from someone in Nebraska


Ehhhh enough for that feeding plus just a touch more. But if I do cold...I do enough for morning and afternoon feeding. Then at night enough for that feeding and a bit more as they go into the evening.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Jessica84

Jubillee said:


> Ehhhh enough for that feeding plus just a touch more. But if I do cold...I do enough for morning and afternoon feeding. Then at night enough for that feeding and a bit more as they go into the evening.


Ok I see what your doing. My first goats were those cheap dairy bucks and I bought like 20 of them. I got a lambbar and fed them like that but there was always one that pigged out and one that got shorted and I ended up with sick kids. I know there was a member on here when I was first looking into the cold lamb bar that did warm free choice all day long. At first I thought she was nuts but she started from day 1 so it was a constant for them. Then I started thinking about my creep feeder with free choice grain for the kids and it made sense. But as of right now I’m too chicken to try that lol the cold seems to work just fine, maybe not as well as warm free choice but I’m ok.
Alright I got better pictures of Dakotas babies. I’m in so much trouble! That little black head is so stocky, I couldn’t get a great picture but she’s so nice looking. That will be #3 I want to keep and I’m only maybe half way done.


----------



## Jessica84

Sfgwife said:


> you could just make a trip to north cakalaki... and bring me a breeding trio of these lovlies! I do not mind one bit bottle feedin. And G can even get in on the action this year. We could send you home with a processed pig for them. Hahahahaha! Cause i am SO OVER tryin sell this last pig that we have left now. People really make me ANGRY trying to talk us down or just give me the crickets when i give a per pound price... for pasture raised hogs..... and we are $1.50 pp cheaper than pastured pork prices here.


I would totally send to you! 
What is the deal on the pork?! With meat being so high you would think someone would jump on that! I can’t keep live pigs here but I seriously want to find someone that does raise pigs and talk about trading beef for pork. I guess I have reached that age I’m just done with meat at the store and having to pay the prices for junk (not all of it! But I know where those old sows end up).


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, you had lots of gorgeous kids! My bloody internet’s been going in and out so I haven’t caught up as well as I could. Congratulations! I can’t wait for more pictures!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh, so many beautiful babies. My head is spinning just reading all this. I have no idea how you do it.


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> I would totally send to you!
> What is the deal on the pork?! With meat being so high you would think someone would jump on that! I can’t keep live pigs here but I seriously want to find someone that does raise pigs and talk about trading beef for pork. I guess I have reached that age I’m just done with meat at the store and having to pay the prices for junk (not all of it! But I know where those old sows end up).


the one that i hear a lot.... i can go to the stockmarket and get them cheaper. Me.... yep you can. Hope you enjoy that nasty mud pit raised, corn fed fatty pig. It is sooooo frustrating! Our hogs are about 300# and have a good fat cover but not too much. The meat is a beautiful red color.

It is funny when we have friends over and feed them pork. They cannot believe the difference in color And taste... but do not want to pay for it. I totally get not having room for a whole hog. But we do sell halves And halves do not take up a ton of room. I want to say... you will go to star*ucks and pay $7 for a farty coffee a few days a week but you will not pay a fair price for the meat going into your body.

But we are like you... over buying grocery meat. Occasionally i will be out all day and forget to lay meat out. So i pick up a pack of whatever. The guys always know and voice their opinion. So i have started offering them pbj when they are jerks about it. Not many days this happens but you are not going to make me feel bad because i was out and busy. At least you got a cooked meal. That shuts them up pretty quick.


----------



## Jessica84

I’m starting to burn out and sadly I don’t even have as many does as I normally do. But it seems to still be the same amount of time to kid them all out. Yesterday was rough because I had the kids then got a call that we had a cow out. After all the rain the creek got high and took part of the fence out. My fault I should have checked it. But usually when they find a way out they are a pain to keep in so I had to walk her all the way into the corral because I don’t have time for problem children. 
I got up and checked everyone at 2 and Citoris udder was all filled in and she was stretching. It was cold so kicked Sally out of a stall and put her in. I didn’t want any more frozen babies and Citori is a FF. Finally at 4 I decided to get a hour of sleep. Checked her at 5:30 and nothing. Went back to bed and got up at 7 and she had the kids on her own and they were nursing. So she’s a keeper lol 
Here is her black doeling and dapple buckling.








Tempest Is all full and baby talking so I think she’s going to kid today as well. She was purchased with Honey so hopefully it’s a better outcome.


----------



## MadHouse

Good job Citori. The kids are gorgeous.
Sending strength for you to finish this stretch of kidding.


----------



## K.B.

So many cute kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco

I'm glad she got it done on her own for you. Sounds like you needed the sleep! They sure are cute


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a good job, especially for a FF. They are beautiful additions to your baby crew. I hope you are able to get some real sleep soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gorgeous I’m partial to black goatees so YAY Citori job well done ...They can come live with my herd, they’d fit right in 😁


----------



## Jessica84

I definitely don’t mind the black ones at all. 
Bella ended up joining in on the labor fun today. She had a single buck







and then Tempest was taking too long so I had to tie her and have my son and I push her up against the stall wall since she is a freaking power house and felt just a head. Got a leg to come up as well and got #1 out. #2 another head so got the foot and I pulled it out to put a hay string on and it looked like a back leg. I went back in to make sure the head and leg belonged to the same baby and she was upside down. Never had that before but Tempest just pushed her and my hand right out. Here are her little girls (YES!!!!)







and now I’m putting the kids on baby watch and I’m going to bed lol


----------



## Goatastic43

Cuties! At this point I’m disappointed if I log on and you don’t have a new batch of kids out!


----------



## Goatastic43

Whoops…accidentally make a post lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cuties! I can't say that I've ever seen a kid come upside down. Yay for beautiful doelings! They come out cuter when you can't keep any more.


----------



## MadHouse

Gorgeous kids. Congratulations on getting the twin girls out!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## K9Queen

Congratulations! That’s amazing that you guys delivered that baby upside down. I would name her Topsy Turvy lol


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

Congrats on all the kids! They’re all adorable. Hope your getting some needed rest 😬


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

So sorry to hear about Jules 

Congratulations on the babies that have arrived since my last post!!
They are all beautiful!!!
Wow!! Congratulations!! 

Hope all continues to go well. How many more are due?


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I actually counted today! I have 6 more to go BUT I think I have 5 for March. I got a little lazy on my unltrasounding so need to get out there and confirm those are at least bred. I will very much enjoy my month off! 
K9Queen that shall be her name then lol it’s always so hard coming up with names so I will take any name suggestion I can get lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my! Your newest doelings are stunning! WOW, I hope you got some good rest for the next batch...🤗😊😁😀


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh well 5-6 more isn’t too bad. Yes that’s great you have a break of a month! Hope all continues to go well! Congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84

I think I’ll go ahead and sleep that whole month away lol yeah right who am I kidding


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I know the feeling, kidding season is exhausting. 🤓🙃🤪


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats on all the new babies!!!! You need to go ad them to the tally!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you Lil Boogie!
You know Toth I was just thinking about that. We put the bucks in and we are so excited and count down the days until kids come……….along with lack of sleep, unhealthy eating, having to debate should I take these few minutes of piece to do laundry, take a nap or take a shower lol but some how we forget all that by next year when we put those bucks in…….or the does in for those that hand breed lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Amen to that.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Oops forgot the red boy!
> View attachment 219327


Beautiful kids! Congratulations. How many do you have left?


----------



## Jessica84

I have 6 more to go right now. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! I would say the last ones are not overly close but who knows! They have been changing so drastically at the last minute they might all go tomorrow lol I’ll have to look and see when I pulled the bucks out.
But it was nice getting the day off. I was able to catch up on some laundry. I was on my last at home pants and sweat pants and no public pants left lol I was also running low on birthing rags. Everyone made fun of me for buying 500 rags but my crazy over the top buying paid off lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Rancho Draco

I think rags and towels disappear the moment does start kidding. There never seems to be enough of them


----------



## K9Queen

I just saw your reply! I love that name and I’m so glad you’re gonna use it 🥰🥰 sometimes good names just pop up or sometimes I have a kid go months without one lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Oops forgot the red boy!
> View attachment 219327


Beautiful kids! Congratulations. How many do you have left?


Jessica84 said:


> Thank you Lil Boogie!
> You know Toth I was just thinking about that. We put the bucks in and we are so excited and count down the days until kids come……….along with lack of sleep, unhealthy eating, having to debate should I take these few minutes of piece to do laundry, take a nap or take a shower lol but some how we forget all that by next year when we put those bucks in…….or the does in for those that hand breed lol


Or for those of us who forget to count when hand breeding and then get to the end and find out we have nine do in days. Did I mention mine are all Dairy goats except for one of that group so I have to bottle feed and raise all those kids. I've never used a lamb bar I use the caprine bucket. Unfortunately it usually takes me 3 days to get them on it.
Enjoy the break.


----------



## MellonFriend

TripleShareNubians said:


> Beautiful kids! Congratulations. How many do you have left?





Jessica84 said:


> I have 6 more to go right now.


☝😉


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah I forgot to count lol I wrote it on my calendar and had so much going on I never stopped and counted so I just had it in my mind it was exactly 5 months from when I wrote it down so I had until the 5th of January lol when Moers pointed out I was wrong it finally hit be how not with it I really was and the race was on lol 
I officially have 5 left. I checked at 2am and keeper was having contractions. Moved the bottle babies out of their stall and into the storage stall, along with all the bags of shavings and got her in right as her water broke. Gave her some time but seemed to be struggling a little so I helped her out. The first one had the biggest dang head! She probably could have gotten it out on her own but it took a bit to really get him going after I got him out that I think stepping in was best. #2 was right there and a lot smaller so grabbed her out too so It would be over and done with. Seemed to make her mad at me, I guess it was all my fault lol so I had a snapping piranha on my hands as I was helping to dry them and get them latched on. 
Here is her black dapple buck 








And her red doeling 








And her ring worm looking spot lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwww! Congratulations again 🤗🤗😁😁🐐🐐🐐🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! That was good timing on your part. Too bad about the snapping piranha!
The kids are gorgeous! I love the reds!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! Aren't your feet cold in flip flops?


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

Congratulations on the new arrivals!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

MellonFriend said:


> ☝😉


 thank you. I actually saw that, but I had somehow not pressed post on something I wrote before she said that and I just didn't go back and take that out


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well @ksalvagno ...Im glad she has shoes on😉 lol lol!
Beautiful Kiddos! Love them all!!💕💝


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! You are certainly brave going in a kidding stall in flip flops!


----------



## ksalvagno

I noticed the sweatshirt and coveralls. Figured it must be cold there.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol yes my feet were cold but I was so sick of putting boots on today I went with the flip flops. I didn’t even realize you could see my level of insane when I took the picture, just after I posted it lol. But no the nights and mornings are chilly but the days have been so very nice the last few days, in the upper 50s. Tomorrow is going to be 65. That will be fun going from making sure kids are getting warm to kids coming in out of the sun to cool off!


----------



## Jubillee

All the babies!!!!! Ahhh congrats they're beautiful. And I just adore Tempest's babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Congratulations Jessica!! Wow that buckling looks like a big boy!

I had that trouble two yrs ago almost. Boy had been stuck in canal. Was big. And sister was twisted up in him. Vet had to be called. But all was well in the end. 

So glad all went well with your does’s births in the end too. 

Hope the other four births go well!


----------



## Jessica84

While watching missy and scarlet Godiva snuck in and had a little single Buck







she is a perfect FF! She loves him and lifts her leg and doesn’t move when I latch him on. I wish they all were like her lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

What a cutie and what a perfect mama!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww so adorable! Good for Godiva!💝💝


----------



## MadHouse

Good job, Godiva!
What a 🥰 cutie!!


----------



## Goatastic43

What a cute little dappled boy! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84

He’s defiantly a cute one but I’m excited about the light at the end of the tunnel lol 4 more to go


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable congrats.


----------



## Jessica84

Well I thought I had time today to get some pictures lol sat down and only got a few when I looked down and saw a cow I’ve been watching having her calf lol so not a huge batch of pictures but here are a few 








One of sirens girls 








Temptest girl








Rosies girl








Black outs boy. My daughter and I were disbudding the for sure less then desirable boys to be market wethers and I told her if she finds any boys that she might like for a market wether speak up ans we will disbud them too. She picked him. That was a hard pill to swallow since he is so dang nice but the kids come first so I closed my eyes and disbudded him. I’m sure I’ll forever regret it lol
On the prego side of things, still waiting! Missy is miserable and I keep saying I think today is the day but nothing. Scarlets little FF udder gets bigger and bigger every day. Lil bit went from no udder to half full today and Jasmine doesn’t even look like she is going to have kids this year lol if I didn’t ultrasound her I wouldn’t think she was even bred.


----------



## Rancho Draco

My goodness I don't think I could do that. That boy is a beautiful, chunky little thing. You are stronger than me 😆


----------



## Jubillee

That boy is stunning!!! I don't even know proper Boer confirmation but he is very eye appealing. Annnndddd I need to come snatch away Siren's girl!! You are really making me want a couple Boers, Jessica LOL


----------



## Jessica84

I had to seriously tell myself that wethers are the kids payment like 3 times before I could do it. He and dominos little girl are my favorites looks wise so far. 
Oh Jubillee that’s not even the pretty one of hers lol I’ll try and get some better and more pictures today. We will see what curve balls life throws at me today though 🤦🏻‍♀️ im probably going to either keep one of sirens kids or keepers little doeling. I do like that line. They are hardy and great mothers. A bit of loud mouths but that’s ok lol. I’m not doing too terrible for sure keep 3 out of 33, that’s not bad right? Lol


----------



## Jubillee

Who was the little butt patch girl from while back? Ahhh I'll have to go search pages. She was gorgeous too.

3 out of 33 that is fantastic! Such restraint! I hope to be like you come February 😂


----------



## Jessica84

I bet you are talking about Dominos. And she is my #1 pick. Not a great pic since this was a video but this is her







. And her mom is a little on the wild side and hard to handle but she is the sweetest little thing! She loves her head scratches. We will see if she keeps being sweet once we start cocci meds though. That seems to be the turning point of ticking the kids off lol
Well nothing for sure yet but scarlet is being ultra loud today. So fingers crossed if she’s going today it’s nice and smooth. I always get a little nervous when the does kid but I get even more when it’s one of the kids goats. And this one is Savanna’s first goat I made her buy herself (because at the time I really didn’t want a commercial doe here lol).


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Jubillee

That is her!! Aww she is just gorgeous  

Come on Scarlet, a nice easy kidding!!


----------



## Jessica84

It was not nice and easy but everyone is fine. I had a feeling it would be rough since I’ve been having bigger babies, knew it was a single and scarlet is on the small side. I actually didn’t want to breed her this year but she got in with the buck 3 times before she finally got her way. 
But here is her little girl


----------



## Rancho Draco

What a cutie! I'm glad that it went half way decent at least


----------



## MadHouse

Yay, another cutie!! Congratulations Scarlet!


----------



## Jubillee

Awww so sorry it was rough. I'm glad everyone is good and she has a pretty little girl.


----------



## Jessica84

It could have been so much worse. I saw the size of the feet and warned her this may not go great. She tore a little on her vagina and I’m pretty sure I scared my daughter for life and I may not end up with grandkids  lol I asked her if she was going to keep her or sell her since I pretty much have no say, I was informed she will be keeping every single scarlet girl she has lol but to listen to the pure joy she had in saying that I couldn’t help but smile, even if I’m going to end up with a pasture full of 50% goats lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

What we do for our kids lol. Congratulations to both Scarlett and your Daughter for the beautiful little girl ....she’s a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Jessica84

Missy had a buck and a doeling. All by herself, woke up to dry fed babies. Best kidding ever lol the little dapple head is the buck and red head is the doeling


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Way to go, Missy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Miss Scarlet...Miss S does give a 🥰!..She just saved your sore little bottom!🤣😂 Good going Missy..nice twins!💞


----------



## MadHouse

Great job, Missy! She looks so proud and happy, and the kids are gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica84

She was so very proud of those babies! I’m happy because my son wanted a traditional colored wether this year. He does have spots on his head but oh well close enough lol so his girl gave him what he wanted.
Scarlets babies is stinking adorable! That thing is full of personality like her mom. I was gone most of the day today and went to give scarlet and Missy water when I got back. It was just scarlet in the stall and I was freaking out! Finally looked in missys stall and she was curled up with her two. I went and got her and of course Missy thought I was taking hers and was not happy about it. These goats I swear lol some get mad when I try giving them a extra kid and some get mad when I won’t let them take someone else’s!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are really cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie

so, you only have like two more does to kid, right? Congrats on all the cuties!!


----------



## Jessica84

Wellllllll lol I have 2 due from now until February 24. But then I should start back up with a few in March. I’m really not sure how many though. I thought only a few but I was looking at my one doe Olympia and she has a cute little udder coming on, so who knows. Once I’m done with these last two and have a minute to breath I need to check everyone else and see how many. This year is just a flat out mess with my kidding season.


----------



## Lil Boogie

I see! How many does in total do you own? Not including doelings that have just been born.


----------



## Jubillee

Good job giving mom a break Missy!! And she sure looks so proud of those babies. "Look at what I did mom". 

Your goats are hilarious haha, sneaky babies.


----------



## Jessica84

She is so very proud of her babies! And they are nice stocky babies so she should be proud of them! Joshua (my son) is very excited about both of them so I’m sure the doeling will end up being a keeper too. I am really enjoying smaller numbers so they are not helping out on that lol 
lil boogie I have a total of 32 right now BUT I have a older favorite doe that hasn’t cycled in a few years, another that is cystic that I need to get fixed but having a hard time getting my hands on the meds. And 2 alpines that I’m hoping are open so I can get rid of them lol I had a alpine a few years ago that I adored. She could hold her own against the boers, she was smart and a love bug. I thought I would be getting that again but instead I have dumb and dumber and they do nothing but drive me up the wall daily.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jessica84 said:


> She is so very proud of her babies! And they are nice stocky babies so she should be proud of them! Joshua (my son) is very excited about both of them so I’m sure the doeling will end up being a keeper too. I am really enjoying smaller numbers so they are not helping out on that lol
> lil boogie I have a total of 32 right now BUT I have a older favorite doe that hasn’t cycled in a few years, another that is cystic that I need to get fixed but having a hard time getting my hands on the meds. And 2 alpines that I’m hoping are open so I can get rid of them lol I had a alpine a few years ago that I adored. She could hold her own against the boers, she was smart and a love bug. I thought I would be getting that again but instead I have dumb and dumber and they do nothing but drive me up the wall daily.


That's quite a few goaties!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Jessica84 said:


> … I thought I would be getting that again but instead I have dumb and dumber and they do nothing but drive me up the wall daily.


Oh no. This made me laugh. I know I shouldn’t but can’t help it. 

The babies are all so adorable! I don’t know how you haven’t just dropped from exhaustion.


----------



## Jessica84

That is way down from my 70-80 that I normally have. I would like to get down to 25 since I’m taking on more with the cows with my dad getting older but I just don’t know how to get down to that lol
Fizzygoats you can laugh. It’s kinda a funny frustration. It’s just the dumbest things. I unsnap the gate and just prop it closed. There is all the hay they could want why would we escape? And when you escape how do you NOT see the gate is open to go back threw? Or why after months and months do we not know that before it gets dark we go into the smaller pen? They just drive me up the wall and I don’t enjoy them one bit. The whole reason I got them was for milk and they are either due in March or open so what good is that doing me with the bottle kids. I could write a book on those two lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congrats on the new babies! I feel you with the dumb and dumber there. I had a wether a couple years ago that was dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I feel for you and don’t know how you deal with the dummies with all you have to do everyday. Your phrasing is what made me laugh. It immediately played a little movie in my head staring two idiot goats. Maybe you should write a book on them.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I don’t know why some just majorly lack in the brains so badly lol my kids like the stupid things so when I get on the cliff of murdering them I have to walk off and just send the kids out to deal with them. Slowly they are coming around to my side. Not like it matters they will still be leaving one day, either soon if not bred or after they Wean their kids lol


----------



## Goatastic43

Why do they have to be so trying at times?! I had to chase Buttercup around the house twice yesterday….she knew I wanted her back in the barn, but of course she had to play dumb and make me get my daily exercise…who needs gym?!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Awe more babies since I posted last time!! They are adorable!! Congratulations! How many more are due now? 3?


----------



## TripleShareNubians

[Your kids are really beautiful. Bummer about blackouts baby he really is handsome and thick


----------



## TripleShareNubians

I'm so enjoying your stories and you're kiddings. Unfortunately, you're Alpine stories do not endear me to the breed with all the other stories I've heard about them. This weekend I was under my house working on spraying the mold and I heard a noise and saw white out of the corner of my eye so I thought maybe my Italian Meramas had followed me under the house no it was Piper. She is a total sweety, but she drives me absolutely insane because I was babysitting somebody's at Anatolian for a couple of weeks and she proceeded to always crawl under my gate well she taught Piper that when she was little and she still does it to this day. so I'll be doing something in the yard and I'll hear her little cry which is very distinct and then she'll be following me around. I didn't hear her this time but there she was.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol hey lady what are we doing under here lol although I’m sure you didn’t find it funny! 
The alpine I had before was NOTHING like these! She did get into trouble here or there, but she knew when she was busted and went back into the pen or out of where she shouldn’t have been, not this “I just can’t figure it out!” But she was tough. She was half the size of the boers and no horns and she held her own. These are not that either! If a boer looks at them they hide in the corner. They are just not working out


----------



## Jessica84

Well I’ve had a bad week getting hurt so today I took a easy day which means I was able to get baby pictures. You’ll just have to deal with cruddy phone pictures because it’s easier to take and post one handed lol 
So let’s see if I can read tags or remember who is who:








Scarlets little girl








Jackie and her girls being bad and sleeping in a feeder (that I’m not using lol)








One of star fires boys








Tempest girl








One of sirens girls 








Her other girl








Bootsie rejected girl, my bottle girl





















as you can tell my favorite lol dominos girl


----------



## Jessica84

Keepers little girl. She loves this downed tree. I was going to cut it up and burn the brush but guess it lol








Black outs boy















Bella’s boy








Sirens girl again 








Sally’s girl








Sally’s boy








Missys girl








And Godiva boy


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow, they are growing fast. Those are some good looking goat kids!


----------



## MadHouse

A lovely crop! 🥰


----------



## Jubillee

SO pretty!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh Noooo Dont show me those kids!💕💖💗❤💓❤ 😱Im on Cuteness Overload!...I want them !!!! All😂🤣🤗🥰🥰🥰🥰🤗🥰🥰🥰🥰🤪


----------



## Jessica84

They are growing up so fast  and most of them have such great tame personalities. Although I’ve started giving them their cocci prevention so that will probably change fast :/


----------



## KY Goat Girl

What is coccidia prevention?


----------



## MellonFriend

KY Goat Girl said:


> What is coccidia prevention?


Coccidia is a parasite that especially affects young kids. It's best to get kids on a preventative drug at around three weeks of age, but it's not fun to have to force stuff down their throats. I like to try and give raisins promptly after administering meds, but that only works if the kid likes raisins. . . 😌


----------



## KY Goat Girl

MellonFriend said:


> Coccidia is a parasite that especially affects young kids. It's best to get kids on a preventative drug at around three weeks of age, but it's not fun to have to force stuff down their throats. I like to try and give raisins promptly after administering meds, but that only works if the kid likes raisins. . .


We’ve had a calf with cocci before and I hated trying to put the medicine down his throat. I didn’t know there was a preventative for it though. I’ll have to look into it before my next kidding season.


----------



## Jessica84

I’ve been giving the super friendly ones, especially Baby Domino scratches after. She has it in her to be super unfriendly so I don’t want that. 
Yes it’s not fun but is needed :/ I do cheat and only give at 3 and 6 weeks then their medicated grain seems to keep it in check. 
KY Goat Girl the prevention is to treat them every 3 weeks. Goathiker I think made a thread on it years ago of the reason why 3 weeks, basically that’s the Golden time because it’s treatable at that time but hasn’t gotten to the stage of causing damage. It’s all around A crap deal :/


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Jessica84 said:


> Yes it’s not fun but is needed :/ I do cheat and only give at 3 and 6 weeks then their medicated grain seems to keep it in check.
> KY Goat Girl the prevention is to treat them every 3 weeks. Goathiker I think made a thread on it years ago of the reason why 3 weeks, basically that’s the Golden time because it’s treatable at that time but hasn’t gotten to the stage of causing damage. It’s all around A crap deal :/


See, I learned something new today.  I’m definitely going to look into it.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> I’ve been giving the super friendly ones, especially Baby Domino scratches after. She has it in her to be super unfriendly so I don’t want that.
> Yes it’s not fun but is needed :/ I do cheat and only give at 3 and 6 weeks then their medicated grain seems to keep it in check.
> KY Goat Girl the prevention is to treat them every 3 weeks. Goathiker I think made a thread on it years ago of the reason why 3 weeks, basically that’s the Golden time because it’s treatable at that time but hasn’t gotten to the stage of causing damage. It’s all around A crap deal :/


That's one really nice thing about bottle kids I can put some of that sulfa med in there and they're so intent on drinking down their milk they don't pay any attention.
I love your kids they are beautiful all that wonderful color and thick.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes unfortunately the bottle kids don’t care. I got mine started on the lamb bar a little late so they are still all over me. I was hoping giving them something nasty it would help them not see me as food any more but nope, no such luck so far lol hopefully they start to see me as worthless soon though


----------



## FizzyGoats

Jessica84 said:


> Yes unfortunately the bottle kids don’t care. I got mine started on the lamb bar a little late so they are still all over me. I was hoping giving them something nasty it would help them not see me as food any more but nope, no such luck so far lol hopefully they start to see me as worthless soon though


Haha. Doubt it. You’re still the filler of the lamb bar and the bringer of hay and grain, though maybe being the bringer of yucky medicine will help a little at some point. They sure look like they are healthy and strong and growing up great.


----------



## Jessica84

And boy do they know I’m the filler 
Lil Bit had a lil Jr lol gosh I watched her all morning because age was loud. Finally decided she was upset because I needed to bring another big bale up so left to do that and when i came back Savanna told me she had her baby. Little stinker!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cute baby! Boy or girl?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, I love black goats. Congrats on another kid!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Is that 1 little dapple spot all alone on that black baby goat? How cute💕💓💖💗💞💝


----------



## Jessica84

I will have you know she has a small spot and a micro spot next to it lol 
So something funny! I go out in the evening to do the corid on the kids. I had the bottle baby stall open because I’m trying to get them to be real goats. Anyways Jules #3 was on a bottle for maybe a day and a half when he was born and I grafted him onto Barbie. This was WEEKS ago! And then I have his two brothers and Bootsie girl as bottle babies. You can’t tell very well but that is 4 babies on the bucket! Not the 3 that are only supposed to be on it lol I can’t believe he latched onto it. He’s as big as his brothers now and was half the size when he was born.


----------



## MadHouse

He is determined to catch up and surpass them!! And double dipping! 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes a Smart Boy! Going to be a BIG BOY toi!😂🤣👍


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Jessica84

Well I’m a few days late posting it but here is Jasmines doeling 








I checked all the March/ April due does and it looks like I have just have dumb and dumber (alpines) 2 first timers, maybe 3. I had a doe get polio and she got a lot of dex. I found signs of pregnancy but not fetal movement so will check her again in a week. And then 1 older gal. So it should be a pretty easy round 2.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Well I’m a few days late posting it but here is Jasmines doeling
> View attachment 222733
> 
> I checked all the March/ April due does and it looks like I have just have dumb and dumber (alpines) 2 first timers, maybe 3. I had a doe get polio and she got a lot of dex. I found signs of pregnancy but not fetal movement so will check her again in a week. And then 1 older gal. So it should be a pretty easy round 2.


Oh I love that color! Congratulations. Fingers crossed for the third one. Sorry you had to make that choice I know you have to choose to treat the doe because she doesn't make it they don't, but it's never fun


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...shes a doll! Look at her already.getting big! Such a pretty girl. 
Im glad round 2 is sounding better. Getting down to the last few is a good feeling! Hang in their. You Are Not Alone!😉


----------



## MadHouse

She’s a cutie! So big already!

Good luck with round 2.


----------



## Jessica84

I’m just hoping she doesn’t get too fat before next year. She’s new to me and already 3. She came from a kid that showed but sold everything but her and kept her as a pet for a few years and then had to move and sold her. Poor girl will end up being 4 before she ever kids. 
Well Moers if this dang Jersey cow would ever have her calf I could enjoy my break lol I’ll be so over it all by the time everything is born around here 🤦🏻‍♀️
And thank you guys. She may not be flashy but she sure is cute for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute baby.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Girl...I like her. Whos her Daddy? Thats my burning question!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol Titan is the baby daddy


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😂


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I’ve been slacking a bit. Life is crazy, stressful and busy right now lol but I had this single little dapple head on Monday and these twins today. I’m super excited about these babies because they are sired by my new buck! 
I had bought him and did the DNA on him. Came back his dad on paper was not his dad. The breeder was awesome and he sent in his grandsire, on paper, in and turns out that was his real daddy lol but it took a bit to get that done and I didn’t want a bunch of unregistered kids so didn’t put him in with any does. Anyways he did get a few girls so I’m excited. 
But here is a old picture of my buck. I’ll have to get recent ones later








A











And here is the little guy born on Monday 











And here are the twins from this morning. The darker one is a buck the lighter one is a doe 










I’m going to sit back and see how these babies grow and might be sending Lamar down the road. I call my new buck Baby Lucifer (he’s the sweetest guy ever) but he was purchased to be Lamar’s replacement but didn’t want to go threw with replacing until I knew Lucifer would throw nice kids. But 3 kids in and I’m really loving them. They are small but very stocky.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my! They’re gorgeous! Little Lucifer did goooood!
Im glad the paperwork snafu got sorted. That’s always a headache.
Congratulations on the new additions🥰😁


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Ok I’ve been slacking a bit. Life is crazy, stressful and busy right now lol but I had this single little dapple head on Monday and these twins today. I’m super excited about these babies because they are sired by my new buck!
> I had bought him and did the DNA on him. Came back his dad on paper was not his dad. The breeder was awesome and he sent in his grandsire, on paper, in and turns out that was his real daddy lol but it took a bit to get that done and I didn’t want a bunch of unregistered kids so didn’t put him in with any does. Anyways he did get a few girls so I’m excited.
> But here is a old picture of my buck. I’ll have to get recent ones later
> View attachment 224329
> 
> A
> View attachment 224330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the little guy born on Monday
> View attachment 224331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the twins from this morning. The darker one is a buck the lighter one is a doe
> View attachment 224332
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to sit back and see how these babies grow and might be sending Lamar down the road. I call my new buck Baby Lucifer (he’s the sweetest guy ever) but he was purchased to be Lamar’s replacement but didn’t want to go threw with replacing until I knew Lucifer would throw nice kids. But 3 kids in and I’m really loving them. They are small but very stocky.


Their wits is the first thing I noticed. That's the next thing I'm looking for is a buck with really good spring of rib and if he has good leg bone in it that'd be good too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at those adorable dappled kids! And that dappled doeling? Wow, that is awesome. Good Job Lucifer...you little devil you!😈🤣😂


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!
How exciting for you, the first kids from a new buck. He is very handsome.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those are some great looking kids!


----------



## Goatastic43

Beautiful dapples! Congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys. After this storm passes I’ll get better pictures of them. I really am so excited!


----------



## Jessica84

TripleShareNubians said:


> Their wits is the first thing I noticed. That's the next thing I'm looking for is a buck with really good spring of rib and if he has good leg bone in it that'd be good too.


It is so hard to find a buck with it all! Lamar added length, Titan I’m hoping will add that nice rear end and this guy for width. One day I might get 100% perfect kids lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Jessica84 said:


> It is so hard to find a buck with it all! Lamar added length, Titan I’m hoping will add that nice rear end and this guy for width. One day I might get 100% perfect kids lol


Yeah you let me know when you figure that one out. Like you I'm happy with the buck if I pick a particular trait that needs to be worked on and he does that without causing any other issues. I'm just starting out though and one thing at a time hopefully someday I'll get like my friend and have the real consistency she's gotten


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Jessica84

Ehhh I’m not sure if I’ll ever figure it out lol so I just try and have fun while I do it  but I think I am very slowly getting there and that’s ok with me as long as it’s moving up and not back.


----------



## Jessica84

Well dumb, not to be confused with dumber, AKA the alpine lol had twins. Gonna have to give her a break though because she had them in the middle of the night, didn’t even look close! And they were dried and fed this morning when I went out. So all the little things that drive me nuts that she does is now forgiven. She has such a tiny little udder so I guess no milking this year, but that’s ok. 
So here are her ugly little boys, more Lucifer babies I won’t hold these two against him lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, she made it easy for you, that was sweet. They’re cute little devils though! Glad everyone’s doing well.


----------



## Goatastic43

That name cracks me up! Beautiful kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! At least she has enough of a brain to mother kids lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The kids look nice! Im glad shes a good mom. I bet shes afraid she would be BAR-B-QUE, if she wasnt! 😂🤣


----------



## MadHouse

I’m glad she is not living up to her name, and taking care of her kids.
Cuties!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those kids aren’t ugly. They’re adorable. And I’m glad she made it easy on you for once. You need a lucky break somewhere, right? Lol.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I didn’t really name her dumb, just that seems to have become the main thing I call her. I think I can start calling her maribel. Usually with the slightly crazy ones when they kid that seems to be the turning point for them, who knew it was the turning point for brains too lol she absolutely adores her babies though.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------

